# Domhani Bairdéir [OOC]



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 6, 2005)

*Domhani Bairdéir [OOC]*

This is the Out of Character thread for the HERO System game: Domhani Ambrethel.

This is a game for a group of friends and is closed to other participants.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2005)

OK, guys, here we go!

A few items of business before we actually start playing:

First, due to the way some success rolls are calculated (particularly damage, but also a few others) I'll need you to paste the individual dice rolls from Invisible Castle to your posts, like this:

[Character Name] rolls 3d6, getting [2,4,1] = (7)

You can omit everything except the dice rolls and the total if it's obvious what the roll is from the context of your post.

My plan is to get each of you a CD with information about the world (Calendars, Deities, Maps, etc.) and a few viewing programs so you can look at it all, but I need to make sure your characters are in their final forms before I burn the CD's so it may be a little while.  Until then, we'll fake it.

OK, that should do it for now!


----------



## Scotley (Aug 22, 2005)

*Welcome!*

Hi all. I'm looking foward to gaming with you. I have been puttering around these boards for a while now, and I'm happy to help if you have questions. I recommend you play around with the "help" files at the top of the page and also the "my account" stuff. Click on "scotley" next to my posts and you can send me an email, or just post your questions in this thread.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 23, 2005)

*Housekeeping*

Just a few requests and pointers for those of you who haven't gamed with us in this format before.

In the title line for each submission just post your characters name -- there are no classes or levels in this system to further identify characters.

"Please put all dialogue in quotes," _and all thoughts in italics_.  "It's also helpful to make your dialogue stand out by putting it in a different color, preferably one in high contrast to black since that's what your friendly GM uses for a background."

Dice rolling is done via www.invisiblecastle.com, which is a very easy site to use.  Just follow the instructions on the site to roll your dice (don't forget to put your character name in the appropriate spot so you can look up your roll later if needed), and copy and paste the results to your post on ENWorld.

I think that's all for now -- check back for future updates!


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2005)

Sometimes less is more. If you are having trouble getting your posts to come out the way your want go to "my account" at the top of any window. Select "my user control panel". On the left pane choose "edit options". Scroll down to "miscellaneous options." Select the "Standard editor" rather than the basic or enhanced. I think you get "enhanced" by default, but it is really more complex to use and less likely to be supported by your browser or OS. Good luck.


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 23, 2005)

thanks Scott,  works like  a charm.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 23, 2005)

*Scath*

Mike,

Do you want our characters posted somewhere?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2005)

arkansasdave said:
			
		

> thanks Scott,  works like  a charm.




You're welcome. These boards are a little counter intuitive at first, but once you get the hang of them they make for great gaming. Just fyi, if you post to a thread it becomes a 'subscribed thread' and then you can go to 'my account' and select 'my subscribed threads' to see the ones you use. Much easier than going to each one from an external link and it will tell you when the last person posted as well as organize them based on recent activity. You can also subscribe without actually posting by using the 'thread tools' menu.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 23, 2005)

mleibrock said:
			
		

> Mike,
> 
> Do you want our characters posted somewhere?




I've got them posted in PDF format in the Domhani Ambrethel Characters thread.


----------



## Mattress (Aug 24, 2005)

*A few questions before I get started*

Hey Mike.

Um... where's Athelstan Spilhaus? And what's with those pdf files on that first url you emailed me that I can't do anything with when I click on 'em.

-Mattress/Matticus/Mr. Matt/Now-you-die


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey, Matt!  Welcome aboard!

Those pdf files are your character sheets.  If you have Excel on your computer I'll e-mail you a copy in that format so you can edit it, but for now just use the one I posted in the first link.

So far, we've not done anything requiring a dice roll -- we're just getting in character and setting the stage for the first adventure.  Feel free to go ahead and post your actions in the in-game thread.

Athelstan is in the Wickshine's Last Inn, sitting at a table with Cerallos (Jeremy's character).  So far, neither of you has posted in character, so your table hasn't had any action yet, other than listening to the older men complain.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2005)

Oops -- Sorry, Matt!  I apparantly forgot to post Athelstan.  It's posted now.  Just click on the link to Athelstan's pdf file, and his character sheet will come up.


----------



## Mattress (Aug 24, 2005)

It doesn't seem to be working. I guess I'll need to wrangle an Excel or some such. 

Er... which version should I try and score?

You should get Yahoo Messenger so I can talk to you, like, real-timey and all.

Whee.

-Me


----------



## Mattress (Aug 24, 2005)

*One more thing*

I just posted in the game thread. Don't know if I did everything exactly how I was 'sposed to, but I hope I got it right. If not, I'm sure somebody'll let me know.

I'm going to go read a chapter of World Civ. now, but I'll be back to check tomorrow... probably night, but hopefully day.

-M


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2005)

Mattress,

Your post looks good and you've correctly applied the italics and color. Your character name is up twice though. Did you put it in the title and at the begining of your post? Welcome!


----------



## Mattress (Aug 24, 2005)

Oops, yeah. I guess so. I was doing half a dozen things at once and was trying to hard to get what I needed up that I must've done it twice. (Usually you have to pay extra for something like that... ha ha ha *ahem*)

What's the pdf file thing I can't seem to get correctly?

-M


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 24, 2005)

*Michael Leibrock*

As I do not know a lot of you, can everyone please put their character's name and their real names here so I know who is who.

Glad to meet all of you, by the way.  I am Michael , one of Mike Patterson's old gaming buddies.  

Scott and Jeremy, glad you are here!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 24, 2005)

Matt,  if you can't do anything with the pdf files, you may need to visit www.adobe.com and download a copy of the Adobe Reader -- once you've downloaded and installed it you should be able to look at those pdf files.

Mike, no wonder Scath's blurry eyed -- crawling home to post at 2:00 in the morning!   There's going to be quite a major reaction in the common room -- I think I forgot to tell you that the _Fae_ are quite feared in Domhan, very much like the old Celtic faeries.  They are known to be powerful, capricious, and often cruel, and they have a morality entirely different from that of 'humans.'  They are also the only non-human race in Domhan.  They are secretive, and take extreme measure against any human 'getting into their business.'  Also, they are almost never seen.

Your character is different than the usual run of _Fae_, but they don't know that yet . . .

None of the PC's has a Psychological Limitation regarding any sort of prejudice against the Fae, so there shouldn't be any adverse effect on party interactions beyond the initial reactions.  I'll leave it up to them how long it takes to adjust to your presence.

Just wanted to explain why people are about to react.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 24, 2005)

*Michael*

That is great.  I figured there would be some reations and I was looking for a midnight snack.

Remeber was only midnight here.  Girlfirend, was feeling ill so I got home around 11 and then posted to Scotts and then yours.  Took me some time to figure how to enter.  I figured I might have found my way into a nice bed without anyone noticing.

Thanks for the extra info, did not know they were so feared, odd considering the size but all the better.  Looking forward to role playing this one.


----------



## draven14 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Jeremy Blaylock*

Alright, sorry I have been late in joining. I'll get up to speed tonight and start keeping up with the program. So hello everybody to those I don't know yet, and Mike L and Scott, it's good to be back in another adventure with you. Looking forward to it!


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 24, 2005)

*Bill Midkiff*

To Mike L, Jeremy, and Scott,
Hello.  I have met all of you at least once, but it has been a WHILE.  I am the long haired guy that works with Mike P.  I'm very excited to be gaming with you guys!  

Happy gaming,
Bill


----------



## Scotley (Aug 24, 2005)

Its nice to be playing with a familiar group for a change. I've been doing most of the DM'ing for Mike and Mike. Welcome all. I think I met pretty much everyone at least once. For those of you new to the medium, it is great fun and especially nice for the old married parents among us who have trouble gettting together for a regular game. Even if you don't fall into that category it is enjoyable because you get to be more descriptive and you can wander off on tangents without disrupting the group. You also get a chance to think more about what your character is doing, which can lead to better role-playing and fewer stupid mistakes. If you find you really enjoy this type of game and you have the time their are lots of others on the boards. Someone is always recruiting. I've played in nearly 20 games in the last 18 months. Several of them are still going on. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Pan (Aug 25, 2005)

Mike, I typed fa--snoring.  What I would have said there was face.  You get the reference.  Also, how do u hide a text, like a teaser?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 25, 2005)

[sblock]You mean like this?[/sblock]

To do the spoilers you need a tag. Type [sblock]the text you want to hide[/sblock}. Only make the final } a ] and it will be hidden. 

Be aware that this is on the honor system, so anything that you truely want to keep secret should go in email instead as anyone can open the spoiler. Also, if you get your updates via email the tags don't work right.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2005)

Chris --

Nice touch with the thoughts as a way to work yourself into the group on a permanent basis.  If you'd rather not tag it wtih the 'He thinks . . .' intro, standard convention is to put thoughts in italics.

Also, it's a little confusing, but the inn is the Wickshine's Last Inn (or the Wick), the proprietors are Abel and Dorothea Still.  I've caught myself typing Mrs. Wick a couple of times, too.  The inn is very old, the Still's are the latest in a long line of owners.


----------



## draven14 (Aug 25, 2005)

*Cerallos*

Well there it is my first post.  Mike, was that a decent way to post a thought. Also is my character of actual Fae descent or has he just been compared to it? I was going to react to Scath differently but didn't want to mess up anything!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2005)

Cerallos probably has a tiny bit of Fae blood far back in his ancestry.  Mostly, his features just looked a little strange to his parents when he was born, and possibly there were some bad omens on the day of his birth, so his parents decided he was a changeling and put him on the mountainside to perish.


----------



## Mattress (Aug 25, 2005)

*Matt Strawbridge IS Athelstan Spilhaus*

Okay, so let's see.

Ehh, "hi fella's"!

... yeah.

I work with Mike, Bill, and Chris at the ol' hospital. It's good to meet you all. I'm sure if you're a friend of Mike's, then your top-notch, big-time stuff. Please oh please bear with me as I stumble through all this. School just started and I'm really busy juggling it and everything else. I'm looking forward to this game and really committed to being a part of it rather than being a hang-up of it. Let me know if I'm screwin' somethin' up and I'll try to correct my error.

Tanks,

-Me


Oh yeah, and I dled the Adobe thing and got that stuff printed off. So I've got it... even though I don't know what all of it is. Whee.


----------



## Pan (Aug 25, 2005)

*Hey guys*

Its me, Christopher.  I too work with Mike, Bill and Matt.  I have met the lot of you before and am looking forward to getting in on a long term game with you.  

Matt, I look froward to being a part of you first gaming experience.  I think you have gotten off to quite a good start.  let me know if you need any help with any thing.  

Scott, I can honestly say that thus far I am quite interested in your character.  Flamboyant(sp) yet skilled.  Traveling with you should prove entertaining.  

Please all, forgive my spelling errors.  My room mate rearranged his keyboard and I am a below average speller anyway.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 25, 2005)

Pan said:
			
		

> Scott, I can honestly say that thus far I am quite interested in your character.  Flamboyant(sp) yet skilled.  Traveling with you should prove entertaining.
> 
> Please all, forgive my spelling errors.  My room mate rearranged his keyboard and I am a below average speller anyway.




So far Gavril has been a blast. I hope he lives up to his bluster when the swords come out for real. The hero system rules are relatively unfamiliar to me, so he may yet prove to be all fop. It is really an interesting group and I look forward to seeing how they develop. 

Don't sweat the spelling. I often have to run my longer posts through word so as not to be unreadable.


----------



## draven14 (Aug 25, 2005)

*Cerallos (Jeremy)*

Well, good, it seems like we will all just be patient with spelling and/or grammar. I know I have problems. I've got to be honest, after talking to Mike about doing this on-line, I was hesitant, mainly because I didn't know if I could stay committed enough to it. But now after getting caught up last night, I picture all this in my mind as if I'm sitting in that Inn and now I don't want to stop posting. I'm actually trying to just stay calm and not mess up the game by getting to over-zealous. Do I sound like a nerd or what?
   So in closing, it's great to be a part with you guys and thanks to Mke for setting up a really cool beginning!
  Hey Chris, Mike has shown me some of your drawings and I think they're great. I especially like the one of your character. I am getting ready to try a real detailed drawing of how I picture Cerallos. I'm planning on drawing the other characters as well, so it would be cool to talk. Later, J


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2005)

*Temporary Map*

OK, I'm working on the map of Tearmann (JAIR-man) in Campaign Cartographer, but can't post it in that format.  Here is a JPEG that will give you an idea of layout and general scale.

The area underlined in blue is FásachFiántas.  The country (now a province of Tearmann) underlined in blue (or maybe purple) is Ráth Diamhair (RAH juh-MAIR).  The country just to the east with the blue dot is Clún (Kloon) (Athelstan's home).  Gavril is from Trócaire (tro-KY-ruh) to the east of that (with the black dot).  To the southeast of Trócaire is Maighdean (my-JANN) with the red dot, and Tearmann is the new capitol of the entire island nation and is marked with a green dot.  Jeremy, Cerallos is from the little country sandwiched between Meighdean and Tearmann.  The entire scale bar on the map spans 100 miles, so you can see that your 'world' is truly a very small place.  Travel is very difficult throughout the nation, due to the extremely mountainous and heavily jungled terrain.

Since I've gotten into this now, I need to go ahead and tell you all that this is the world in its entirety, _to the best knowledge of everyone living here._  As far as anyone living in all the countries now encompassed by the Queen's fledgling nation (which is all of them on the map) there is nothing else in the world.  In this world, there are no other sentient races besides humans and the _Fae_, and the Fae are largely an unknown quantity to everyone besides their own kind.

I think this covers everything ya'll need to know for now -- hopefully I'll get some time to flesh things out and put them on disks for you guys so you'll have some info handy.  For now, just click on the link to the picture and we'll work with what we've got!


----------



## Pan (Aug 26, 2005)

*Right on!*

Jeremy,  I look forward to seeing your pics.  I am going to try to get a character sketch done for everyone, as soon as I get a good idea of everyones appearance.  That is my favorite part of playing.  Also, I wouldn't worry too much about looking like a nerd, I think we all have a little of that in the wood pile.  But hey, we're having fun!

Mike, thanks for the map.  Im thinking that will come in handy.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2005)

There is not a Sense Motive skill as such in the rules for HERO.  However, in looking over the skill list, there is a skill called Analyze that is usually used to get a general idea of other characters' ability level, etc.  This could be purchased with a limitation or special effect that it is useful for determining a persons truthfulness.  I would probably allow the target to make an opposed roll using his PRE score.

Generally speaking, if there's a way to do something with a skill, using an ability check (such as intelligence, in this case) will be a poor substitute and will come with lots of penalties, just to encourage players to spend points on a wide variety of skills.  You can usually do things with an ability check (such as a DEX check for staying mounted on a horse in difficult conditions) but you'll get penalties that a trained character (such as one with the riding skill) will not be subject to.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Mattress (Aug 26, 2005)

*Trouble with my account*

I've got a few things I'd like to talk to  Jeremy  about, but my account doesn't want to let me instant message anyone or anything else like that. I'm still trying to get it ironed out, but it doesn't seem to be wanting to let me do any of the stuff pertaining to contacting anybody else outside of regular ol' posting.

Thus, honor system time:

For Jeremy
[sblock] It doesn't matter to me either way, but I was wondering about how much of our pasts we've gone over with each other. By this point, I've asked you about any Fae descent and you've said that you didn't know of any. So I'm thinking about asking you as Athelstan about your whole thing with your parents in the game. Would you rather me go back and edit that post out? And what about my "ain't easy being green" schtick? Do you want to go over that with me in game? Or is it better for us to've already discussed this? Anyway, that's all I've got. [/sblock]

For Mike
[sblock] How's this dice roll stuff work, exactly? I think I need to get with you concerning all the "other" stuff in this game. As in, not the stuff I can make up in my head and all. [/sblock]

For Bill
[sblock] Bet you didn't know that  ON THIS DAY IN HISTORY ...
1858 - First news dispatch by telegraph.
1920 - 19th amendment to U.S. Constitution gives women the right to vote. 
1939 - The first Major League Baseball game is telecast, a double-header between the Cincinnati Reds and the Brooklyn Dodgers at Ebbets Field, in Brooklyn, New York.
1968 - The Beatles' Hey Jude is released as a single in the United States under the Apple Records label.

Just thought you'd really be dying to know those facts. ... and that I just took 20 seconds out of your life that you'll never get back. Wa ha ha...


[/sblock]


----------



## draven14 (Aug 26, 2005)

*Matt*

[sblock] No, that's fine to talk about our pasts. I was kind of thinking that since we've been traveling together for a couple of days (that's what Mike said) that we might have talked about what we both have going on. So I was thinking that Cerallos knows of your condition which is why I posted that I was watching everyone's reaction to you. I think Cerallos considers Athelstan a friend and would help if people went about your condition the wrong way.  Sorry I didn't clarify that before posting.  As for my parents, that's something we may not have gotten into yet, so feel free to ask. I think it would be cool. It could also give the others an opportunity to over-hear us and get involved.
   Let me know if I answered everything, I think it's going great so far and it seems like everyone else does too!  Later, J [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2005)

*Account Problems*

Unfortunately, your difficulty in contacting others is not an error, but an account feature issue. In order to use the messaging, search and some other funtions you need a "community supporter" account, which I think will cost you $40 a year. It only works with other "community supporters" anyway, and I think most of us have the free accounts anyway. You can however include your email in your profile and thus, have a contact point for others. My for example email is listed there, just click on "Scotley" next to my posts to see how it works. I recommend we all make them available. I have not seen an increase in spam or unwanted contacts from other board users.


----------



## Mattress (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey, Scotley, okay. I was beginning to wonder about that.
I'll add my email address in my account and hopefully we can just do that if need be.

Thanks so much.

-M


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2005)

*Credit where Credit is Due*

Jeremy just told me he thought this entire adventure was mine, so I need to clear that up for those of you who've been marveling at the sudden increase in my creative abilities.

I have a book of published adventures, of which this is one.  I'll take credit for all the dialogue and the way the story actually plays out, but all the basic information was published by HERO games.


----------



## Pan (Aug 27, 2005)

*Hey! Matt!*

Go to your "my account" and get yourself an avatar.  That way you will have a cool pic to display.


----------



## Mattress (Aug 27, 2005)

Pan said:
			
		

> Go to your "my account" and get yourself an avatar.  That way you will have a cool pic to display.





I already looked. None of 'em are really grabbin' me though and asking me for a ride to the airport, if you know what I mean.

I tried using one of mine from somewhere else, but "they" said it was too big... even though it was the size "they" said it had to be.

Meh... I'll be the person that doesn't have a neat avatar.

The odd man out,

M


----------



## Scotley (Aug 27, 2005)

*Avatars*

I have trouble finding an avatar that I like well enough to use it with the myriad of games that I play in, so my space is a boring blank as well.


----------



## Mattress (Aug 27, 2005)

It's kinda frustrating... I've got this great one I want to use... but, ah well.

I'll just wait until I find something I really dig.

-M


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 30, 2005)

*Combat Time*

Combat Time is measured in Turns, each 12 seconds long.  Each turn is further divided into 12 Segments, each one second long.  Any segment in which a character acts is one of his Phases (thus while there are 12 segments in a turn, each character will have (usually) 3 or 4 phases).  In addition to his phases, every participant in combat gets a Recovery Phase after the end of segment 12 -- this Recovery Phase takes no time, and characters get to add their REC score back to whatever END and STUN they've lost during the Turn.

Combat always starts on Segment 12, which means that everyone gets to act in the first phase of combat, then immediately take a post-Segment 12 Recovery Phase.

Each character who gets to act in any given Segment takes their actions in order of their DEX.  If any characters have equal DEX scores they roll 1d6, and the high roll goes first for the entire combat.  Ties are re-rolled.

For example, if the characters were engaged in a combat with each other, actions would be in the following order in the opening Segment 12:

Scáth, Deasaigh, Cerallos, Bear, Athelstan, and Gavril

After the post-Segment 12 Recovery phase, actions would proceed as follows in the next Turn:

Scáth and Athelstan in Phase 3 (in that order);
Deasaigh, Cerallos, Bear, and Gavril in Phase 4 (in that order, assuming Deasaigh won the d6 Roll to break the DEX tie);
Scáth and Athelstan in Phase 6;
Deasaigh, Cerallos, Bear, and Gavril in Phase 8;
Scáth and Athelstan in Phase 9;
Scáth, Deasaigh, Cerallos, Bear, Athelstan, and Gavril in Phase 12

Then another post-Segment 12 Recovery Phase


In combats between the party and villains, the actions of the PC's will be in the same order and the actions of the villains will be worked in according to their DEX/Speed scores.

If you have any questions, please either post them here or give me a call tomorrow (870-243-0621).  I expect the first few combats will be quite cumbersome, but they should get easier as everyone becomes more comfortable with the system.


----------



## Mattress (Aug 30, 2005)

Quick, let's fight some skeletal hordes before I forget all this stuff you taught me today at work about alla this jazz!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2005)

*Combat Die Rolling*

Each time your character takes a swing at an enemy, I'll need you to make three rolls.  Go ahead and make all three rolls every time you swing, that way if you hit we won't have to wait for your next chance to post to make your hit location roll or your damage roll.

The first roll is 3d6, and is your to hit roll.  

The second roll will be made if you either don't care where you hit your opponent, or if you are aiming for a general area (Head Shot, High Shot, etc.)  If you are just aiming for a general hit, roll 3d6 again.  If you are aiming for a specific area, look at the Combat Modifiers section on the left side of page three of your character sheet, and make the appropriate roll for the area you are targeting.  If you are targeting a specific body part (head, arm, vitals, etc.) just let me know and I'll take care of the rest.

The last roll is for your damage, and the dice you roll will depend on the weapon you are using.  Weapon damage for your major attacks is listed on page three of your character sheets.

Here's an example:

Athelstan takes a swing at the attacking Mummy, trying to hit anywhere in the upper part of it's body (High Shot).

Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [1,4,3] = (8) to Hit 

Athelstan rolls 2d6+1, getting [6,6,1] = (13) Hit Location

Athelstan rolls 1d6, getting [6] = (6) Damage 

(Matt, Athelstan's Flail does indeed do 1d6 of Killing damage -- I neglected to put that on his character sheet)

I'll then determine whether or not the blow struck true, how much BODY and STUN damage was done, and any other effects (stunned, dead, crippled, etc.)

If you're curious as to how this works, I'll be happy to explain it either in a post or on the phone.  I'll also be including a PDF of the HERO System Rulebook on the CD-ROM that everyone will eventually get.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2005)

*Improving Your Combat*

Don't forget, there are several ways for you to improve your chances to hit and/or your damage potential.

There are numerous Combat Maneuvers anyone can use to modify OCV, DCV, and Damage.  Several of you also have some Martial Arts Maneuvers that do the same.  All of these are listed toward the bottom right of the third page of your character sheets.

If your character is strong enough, he can use extra STR to increase the damage of his weapon.  This ability depends on the type of weapon, the STR Minimum for that weapon, and how many STR points the character has (and chooses to use) over that STR Minimum.

Combat Skill Levels can be used to increase OCV or DCV in many situations.  Combat Skill Levels that cost 3, 5, or 8 points apiece can be used to increase damage (2 CSLs buy an increase in damage).

All of these different techniques also provide grist for the descriptive mill, as well, so don't be afraid to use them.  Also, don't limit yourself to one particular maneuver or technique, even if it seems to provide the most benefit.  Your enemies are equipped with the most advanced AI available, and will learn your techniques (and effective counters) quickly if they see them too often    We're trying to be all about the story here, and repetition becomes boring! (I promise, I'll try to remember this when deciding critter actions as well)


----------



## Pan (Aug 31, 2005)

*Nice!!!!*

Matt,



I very much like the avatar, though it is a little fishy.  You had to see that one coming.  Fish, where did you get that one?  There are so many avatars in the sea and you chose a fish.  At least you got a picture to scale.  Did you not see this one spawning a whole school of puns from me?  I mean holy mackerel!  Did you not think that I would flounder around in this one for a while?  I mean, I am up to my gills in bad jokes.  Im swimming in them.  Im having a whale of a time.  I know that you think my jokes are crappy, but you should enjoy my ocean of wit.  OK, I think I am fin-ished!


----------



## Mattress (Aug 31, 2005)

You're really going out on a limb with these, you know that?
I mean, I'd leaf it alone if I had the chance to. I know what a tree-at it can be for you... getting to branch  out and all. I bet you're really pineing away over there. But really, man... you're barking up the wrong... uh, you know.

*ahem*

-Me


----------



## Pan (Sep 1, 2005)

*Reply*

I just did it for the halibut!!!!!


----------



## draven14 (Sep 1, 2005)

*Cerallos needs the info*

Hey Mike, what time would you say it is that we are scuffling with these little miscrients, an hour or 2 before sunrise? C'mon now!


----------



## Mattress (Sep 2, 2005)

Holy crap... I think I suck at this. Hah.

Hey Mr. Mike, if I die in the game can I still play as a ghost?

-M


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2005)

*Holiday Weekend*

I'll be out of town for the weekend (tonight through Monday morning), so it's likely this is my last post until Monday.  I may get a chance to do a brief post before leaving tonight, but it's not certain.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 2, 2005)

Have fun. I made Gavril's latest roll by telling invisible castle to roll 1d6 three times. I think the output is tidier that way. Hope that is acceptable. Am I understanding correctly that as a general rule low rolls are better in the hero system?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 2, 2005)

That is correct -- damage being the notable exception.


----------



## Mattress (Sep 3, 2005)

So does this mean I can't be a ghost? Hee hee.

-M


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 3, 2005)

If Athelstan dies and you still want to play, we'll see what we can do.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2005)

OK, here are Scáth's options -- 

He can do a Move Through (which is basically what you've described). This does indeed add 1d6 damage, but Scáth will take STUN and BODY equal to at least half of what he inflicts, will be at a minus to hit (because of the ghouls position he will still hit this round), and will be slightly easier to hit if one of the Ghouls tries for him(there's a slim chance he'll take damage equal to the full damage he inflicts).  If you go with this one, roll one more d6 for damage.

He can do a Haymaker (it will look similar: he'll fly right up to the Ghoul, 'wind up,' and swing). This will make him much easier to hit if one of the Ghouls decides to try for him (unlikely), but will double the damage he does with his attack.  If you go with this option, roll two more d6 for damage.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 6, 2005)

Jeremy - That's cool. I figured that was the problem. Hope you don't mind that I rolled your damage for you!

Matt - You did good with the rolls! I'll assume you meant to deal non-lethal damage, as last time. Also, use those combat maneuvers at the bottom right of page 3 of your character sheet (Martial Strike and Offensive Strike are particularly good for increasing damage).  Let me know if you need any of them explained!


----------



## draven14 (Sep 6, 2005)

*Cerallos is fired up*

Alright, now that I'm back on track, I'm fired up. Mike that's perfectly fine. I'm actually thankful, I had no idea that many posts would be made this weekend! Cool, later.


----------



## draven14 (Sep 6, 2005)

*Actually Jeremy is fired up!*

I guess Cerallos is not to fired up, in fact he's probably getting pretty tired.
Mike this is really cool. It amazes me that we can do this on-line and not have to wait months to get together. 
Anyway, just wanted to say to everyone else that I love how this is going. It's exceeding my expectations and I am amazed by everyones' writing skills and creativity. So thanks everybody and keep it up. Thanks again Patterson for leading this, later, J


----------



## Scotley (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm glad to see you guys having fun. I've really enjoyed playing in this format. I must warn you that it is addictive. I won't say how many games I'm playing just now, but I'm currently subscribed to 58 threads. If you are curious to see some other games in action check out this thread, where you'll see some familiar folks. I don't think I can handle any more players, but you might enjoy seeing your DM suffering as a player. 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=123248


----------



## Mattress (Sep 6, 2005)

Yeah, Mike, I was trying to avoid any lethal-type damage with those rolls. Glad I got them right. I'll take a look at that stuff you mentioned on the third page and see if I can figure it all out. If not, I'm sure you'll get a phone call soon.

Also, I'm really enjoying being able to do this too. It's nice to not have something I enjoy postponed because of my busy school, studying, and work schedule. Thanks again for including me in on this. I always rush right to my 'pyooter when I get in to see if it's time for me to post and catch up on what's been happening since I last read.

Dial "M" for "Manic Mattress"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2005)

*Concerning Combat --*

OK, in no particular order:

Scott:

I'm assuming that by 'pushing' your damage, you mean using 5 points more than the STR Minimum to increase damage.  That is definitely within your ability.  The HERO System defines 'Pushing' as increasing the effect of an attack, power, or ability beyond what is normally achievable (the proverbial mother lifting the car off of her infant).  It can be very handy, and you should probably check out the rules for it just in case, but it's one of those things that can actually be used very rarely.

About damage -- every attack is capable of doing both STUN and BODY damage.  'Normal Damage' attacks do primarily STUN (w/ a little BODY) while 'Killing Damage' attacks do primarily BODY (and a LOT of STUN).  The damage an attack is capable of dealing is calculated by Damage Classes.  For Normal Damage attacks, 1 DC = 1d6 of damage.  For Killing Damage attacks the progression is much smaller (1 pip, 1/2d6/1d6-1, 1d6, 1d6+1, 1 1/2d6/2d6-1, 2d6, etc.)  You can use various means to increase the damage an attack does, but they all increase that damage in DC increments.  Thus using 5 STR points above the STR Min for your Sabre increases your damage from 1d6 K to 1d6+1 K.

Now, for calculating damage -- For Normal Damage the total shown on the Dice is the total STUN damage done before defenses or multipliers are applied.  In addition, each '1' on the dice means 0 BODY, each '2' through '5' means 1 BODY, and each '6' means 2 BODY damage.

For Killing Damage, the number on the dice is the BODY damage done before defenses.  That number is then multiplied by a number that varies depending on the location of the hit to get the STUN Damage.

Finally, you can choose to do 'Normal Damage' with a 'Killing Damage' weapon.  In that case, you use the same DC, you just use 'Normal Damage' values (1d6 K, or DC 3, equates to 3d6 Normal Damage).

This is getting pretty long, so I'll let you absorb and move on to

Mike:

Skath's actions are defined by your intent and desired effect, not by the description (within limits).  If you want to define Skath flying straight up and dropping down on his opponent as a Haymaker, that sounds reasonable to me, and given the success of his last effort would be a good choice for his next attack as well.  For the sake of variety and drama, I'd like to avoid using the same maneuvers all the time just because they are efficient or do the most damage, but in this case it's a great choice!

I do need to let you know that I did a little reading about the Haymaker, and found that there's a timing element to it.  Namely, you start the Haymaker on your action Phase (Phase 12 in this case), but due to the Windup it won't actually land until the end of the next segment (Segment 1 of the next Turn, this time).  In this case, no one else will have an action between the 'wind up' and 'delivery,' but that may not always be true.

Finally, everything you use STR for (attacking and flying, for example) uses END.  Also, using magic or other powers uses END, regardless of the form of that magic.  For example, Gavril must pay END each turn he uses the magic of his sword, and Deasaigh must do the same when he transforms his bow.  Athelstan uses END to activate the magic in his potions as he throws them.  (1 END for each 5 points of STR or each 10 Active Points of Power used).

Now, on to

Cerallos:

I'm still trying to put your proposed action (standing up, etc.) in game rules terms.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks, that clears up a lot for me. So I should be rolling 3d6 for damage instead of 1d6. Now for the part that is still confusing me. I boost the damage up from 1d6k to 1d6+1 by using the extra strength. Is that 4d6 normal damage?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2005)

*Concerning Combat . . .*

It is indeed 4d6 of Normal Damage.


----------



## draven14 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Cerallos not happy any more!*

Hey Mike, so does that mean I need to post my next action or defense or do I have to wait for Phase 4 and for this creature to do its next action? Please advise and give me some good news, cause Cerallos is about to start twirling his javelin like Bruce Lee, just kidding. Thanks.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 7, 2005)

*Bill the Thrill*

Hey guys,

Having a hard time making the link to invisible castle work out.  Scott makes it look good. 

Something like  Béar rolls 3d6 getting [4,5,6] = 15 to damage.  I'm trying to create the link to the invisible castle web page look like that instead of just the outcome of the roll  
3d6 = 15 

Know what I mean?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2005)

Jeremy - Cerallos is all done this turn, sorry!

Bill - Jeremy, Scott, and Matt all three seem to have it down.  I can do what I need to do as long as I have the results of the individual dice rolls, but it's easier if I have the total as well.  Put in your character name (with a space after it), the number/type of dice you want to roll, and push the roll button.  On the screen that appears, your roll should appear something like: Bear rolls 3d6, getting [5,3,5] = 13.  Just highlight this, and copy and paste it to your post.  Don't worry about copying the link, just the text will do for me!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2005)

*PC Health and Wellness Program (Otherwise known as Post Segment 12 Recovery)*

My calculations show that Gavril and Skath have used 7 END; Deasaigh, and Béar have each used 8 END; Cerallos has used 9 END, and Athelstan has used 10 END.  Additionally, Athelstan has taken 2 BODY and 6 STUN damage.

In the Post Segment 12 Recovery phase, you'll each add your current RECovery Score back to your END and STUN, leaving:

Skath - 5 BODY, 10 STUN, and 8 END
Deasaigh - 13 BODY, 25 STUN, and 18 END
Cerallos - 15 BODY, 30 STUN, and 17 END
Béar - 15 BODY, 33 STUN, and 29 END
Athelstan - 10 BODY, 21 STUN, and 18 END
Gavril - 17 BODY, 33 STUN, and 32 END


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2005)

*Combat Comments*

Well, that ends the first turn of combat, and I must say I've learned a lot more than I thought I'd need to just from actually running a combat turn whilst having time to research some between posts.

I, also, am thoroughly enjoying this game.  I'm glad you've all decided to play, and are enjoying yourselves.  At first I was looking at this medium as a poor substitute for face to face playing (and I still expect to get together for face to face sessions), but I've really coming to enjoy the freedom to express myself a little more descriptively as well as the chance to make sure I get the rules/process down right before posting (though I've still managed to let a few things slip . . . I'll correct those next time).  I LIKE IT!

Don't fret TOO much about mixing up your chosen combat maneuvers.  I like the creativity, but there are ways within the rules to encourage diversity (if your opponents come to expect a haymaker every time, there's plenty of time between the windup and the delivery to interrupt it somehow - moving out of the way, holding an action and attacking you as you wind up, etc).

You guys are doing a GREAT job of writing.  I like all the posted thoughts used as character development, and the action descriptions are awesome!

If you need some help with the combat maneuvers (or anything else), call me and we'll talk -- early evenings are best, but call anytime and if I can't talk I'll let you know.

On to Phase 3!  (Skath and Athelstan are the first to act in the next Turn)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2005)

Béar's haymaker will actually do 8d6 of Normal Damage - 1d6 for each 5 points of STR (making 4d6) and an extra 4 Damage Classes for the Haymaker (the other 4d6).  Also, I assumed you would want to use your Combat Skill Levels (4 of them) to make sure you hit, since there's no one able to attack you right now and you can't more than double the base damage of any attack (your 4d6 with the fist is already doubled by the haymaker).

I went ahead and rolled for you to speed things along:

Béar rolls 8d6, getting [6,5,6,4,6,5,4,6] = (42)


----------



## Scotley (Sep 7, 2005)

*Invisible Castle formating thoughts.*

I personally like to make the link back to invisiblecastle.com, but it doesn't work out too well for hero system because of the need for a break down of dice. I've been copy and pasting everything down to, but not including the url. Then I add a space between the character name and the word rolls, because it looks funky otherwise and then taking out the return before my comment--such as 'damage dirk' or 'hit location sabre' to keep each roll on one line. I click the 'format for ezboard' box as well. For DnD games I prefer to put something descriptive in the comment section and just copy and paste the url, because I like the way it flows. I plan to suggest the option of detailing the dice in the url output to the folks at invisiblecastle. I don't know if they will listen, but it would be a boon to Hero System players.


----------



## Mattress (Sep 9, 2005)

Perhaps you verterans can explain something to this rookiee, here.

When you first started... did you just suck at rolling? Like... not the phsycial act of it... but of never getting what you were trying to accomplish?

I swear, I'm gonna turn to the dark arts if things don't start shaping up for me. I think I'm the most ineffectual member of this "team". I'm like Radar O'Reilly or Gilligan or somethin' out there!

Heh.

This good natured gripe has been brought to you by the makers of...

Orange Crush

Atlas Acetlyene Torches

Borax

-Me


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 9, 2005)

MM: Check out this thread -- it's the first part of the game Scott is running.  My character is Rook.  If you don't want to read it from the beginning, just scan for the parts where I've rolled dice.  The actual rolls won't mean much, 'cause the system for this game is not HERO and the rules are all different.  But you should be able to tell by our reactions to most of the rolls that there are definite bad streaks.  We call it the Invisible Castle Curse, or some such, and it sucks when it strikes!  The good news is, it doesn't last forever, and if you keep at it is actually sometimes balanced by a similar string of good rolls.

This link actually takes you to the end of Part One -- find your way back to the beginning, and take a gander.  Scott's an excellent GM - very descriptive!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=123248


----------



## Mattress (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey, thanks! I'll read it tonight after I get off work since I don't have anything tomorrow until the game, with a call time of 4:30pm or so.

"MM", indeed.

Hah.

-Me


----------



## Scotley (Sep 10, 2005)

Mike, sorry, I didn't read your post about calling until now. I have a pretty crazy weekend planned, but I'll try to get in touch.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 10, 2005)

Mikey - 

No such thing as an automatic hit, unless your target is unconscious/immobilized (and not _truly_ automatic even then).  Dropping down on a target doesn't mean they can't dodge or use their DCV against the attack -- especially since they're aware by now you can fly.

If you're looking for something different to do, you could do a Move Through or a Move By (w/ the latter, you'd probably absorb the damage to yourself with your PD).  You could try to tie Aved up -- he's being held by Béar and pummeled to death.  You could heal Athelstan ( though he's not hurt that badly, and using your Healing power _really_ takes a lot out of you).

I didn't really conceive of Skáth as a combat oriented character, so for right now he's pretty limited as far as variety of maneuvers (especially w/out his knives).  For combat maneuvers that will give you any sort of advantage in game terms, you're limited to the one's listed on page 3 of your character sheet.  Once you get a few experience points, you can start expanding your repertoire, unless you want to spend them on other skills or on characteristics.


----------



## draven14 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Cerallos questions*

Mike so does my last post mean that Cerallos can act on the next phase if he chooses and if so did he indeed save endurance? My intention is obvious I hope, that if something happens, he can immediately spring into action, plus maybe investigate one of these creatures for future knowledge. I hope I did this right like we discussed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 16, 2005)

*Faeborn Healing*

If all you want to do is use your healing skills, you'd roll 3d6 vs. your Healing Skill Roll to make sure his wounds are properly bound and poulticed.  If you want to use your Faeborn Healing Power, you'll make a Healing Skill Roll at -2 for every dice of healing power you want to roll (up to your maximum of 5 dice).  If your skill roll succeeds, you'll roll the dice to see how much damage you heal.

For example, if you want to use all 5 dice, you make your roll at -10, meaning you need a 7 or less to succeed.  If you succeed, you'll roll 5d6 to see how much damage you heal.

Skáth rolls 3d6, getting [4,2,1] = (7) Healing Skill, and
Skáth rolls 5d6, getting [6,1,4,4,3] = (18), healing 18 STUN and 5 BODY.

Note that (because I want magical healing to be special and difficult to obtain), you must heal one actual wound at a time.  Meaning that, in the example above, if Gealach has 3 wounds, one for 1 BODY, one for 3 BODY, and one for 4 BODY, you could heal the most serious wound he has, but the extra point of BODY you healed could not be spent to partially heal another of his wounds.  Also, each wound can only be healed once per day, so if you were unable to completely heal one of his wounds you could not heal the rest of that wound until the next day.

If this doesn't make sense, or if you want to talk about how to build your character's healing abilities, give me a call!


----------



## Mattress (Sep 21, 2005)

Okay, so... hrm. 

So instead of doing what I did, I should have rolled 2d6 for damage instead of the 3d6?

So it'd look like:

Athelstan rolls 3d6, getting [1,2,1] = (4) to hit

Athelstan rolls 2d6+4, getting [3,1,4] = (8) to hit location (chest cavity/trunk/what-have-you)

Athelstan rolls 2d6, getting [3,5] = (8) to damage

But what am I rolling 2d6 instead of 3d6 like I had been? A difference between my opponent already being dead or what?

-M


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 21, 2005)

The difference is in the kind of damage you are choosing to do with your flail.

The damage weapons (or fists/feet/etc.) do is calculated by Damage Classes (DCs).  All weapons (fists/feet/etc.) do primarily either Normal or Killing Damage.  With weapons that do primarily killing damage, you can choose to 'Club' your weapon, doing Normal rather than Killing damage.  Your flail is a Killing Damage weapon, but you chose to 'Club' the ghouls with it, thus reducing the chance that you would kill them.

When you do Normal Damage (Stun Damage primarily) like you were doing with the Ghouls, each damage class equates to 1d6.  The number you roll on the dice is the STUN damage, and BODY Damage is calculated by looking at each die roll (1=0 BODY; 2,3,4,5=1 BODY; 6=2 BODY) and on the average you'll do 1 BODY for every die you roll.  There are other adjustments depending on your Hit Location Roll, your targets armor, etc., but that's where I get the base damage.

When you do Killing Damage (which is the default for your flail) it takes 3 DCs to equal 1d6 (DC 1 = 1 pip, DC 2 = 1/2d6, DC 3 = 1d6, DC 4 = 1d6+1, etc.) but the number you roll on the dice is the BODY you do, which is then modified depending on your Hit Location Roll to get your STUN damage.  Because of the way defenses are calculated, Killing Damage tends to do more BODY damage than Normal Damage does.

With me so far?  OK, now for the rest . . .

On page 3 of your character sheet, at the bottom right, is a list of Combat Maneuvers.  Each of those maneuvers includes a Phase (which you can mostly ignore), a modifier to your OCV and DCV, and an effect.  The ones you've been using (per my assumptions) are Martial Strike and Offensive Strike.  Under the Effect column, you'll see that Offensive Strike says 'Weapon +4 DC Strike.'  This means that you add 4 Damage Classes to the damage the weapon normally does.  So, your flail moves from DC 3 (1d6 Killing Damage) to DC 7 (2d6+1 Killing Damage).  There is a hard and fast rule that you can NEVER more than double the base damage class of an attack, so your flail is capped at DC 6 (2d6 Killing Damage).

Clear as mud now?  It seems like a lot to figure, but believe me, once you've done it a few times it gets lots easier . . .

After you've absorbed this part of the lesson, I'll go into the Hit Location modifiers, and how they figure into Normal and Killing Damage.


----------



## Mattress (Sep 21, 2005)

Okay. I'm kind of understand some of that stuff, though I'm wondering how I'll know when to change a roll from one thing to another. So far I've been doing okay with the usual "hit them in the head/ribs and take 'em down method". I don't want to do nothing but that, just "hack/slash hack/slash" all the time... but so far it seems to be working on the skeletons.


Update:

Oh, and did I give a correct example above of what I should (and chances are very likely) will do again with this other skeleton?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 21, 2005)

Your example of what you should have done to the first skeleton is correct.  Do it again!  For this combat (until we get a chance to talk at length about them) I'll also assume you're using the Offensive Strike Maneuver and make the modifications to your OCV/DCV appropriately, unless you tell me otherwise.

As far as which type of damage you'll be doing - If you're using your flail, YOU get to choose to do either Normal or Killing Damage, but since the default is Killing Damage for that weapon that's what I'll assume you're doing if you don't specify otherwise.  Don't worry . . . if the rolls look hinky I'll ask about them!

Your sling also does killing damage, but I'm going to rule that you can't 'Club' your sling and choose to do Normal Damage - you just don't have that kind of control.  I made a similar ruling for Deasaigh's bow - no way to use a pointed 3 foot long spike going 200 MPH to do subdual damage, though we've talked about arrows with special tips.

If you are striking with hands/feet or with a club, you do Normal Damage.

Good luck with Phase 3!  I'll check again tomorrow AM and see how things turned out for you!


----------



## Mattress (Sep 21, 2005)

Indeed, I am using the offensive combat modifier. I think I'd get alot of this stuff more if I had an example of it, so as I slowly do things on here I'll figure out more by actually doing it (or seeing it done).

Thanks again!


----------



## Pan (Oct 7, 2005)

*hey mike*

I will be out of town till sunday, do you mind posting for me?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 23, 2005)

*Magic and Healing*

Magical healing works a bit differently in this campaign because I'm using a few optional rules to make it a little more rare/difficult.  At this point, one of the characters (I'm not calling you a party yet, because no agreement has been formed for you to adventure together after this one is over) is capable of magical healing, and you have no potions/scrolls/items for that purpose as yet.  However, all healing other than that accomplished by mundane care and the passage of time is subject to this rule.

Any particular wound may be healed only once by magical means, and any particular magical healing attempt is effective for only one wound.  Players may specify against which wound they wish a particular healing attempt to be used.

For example:

Gavril took a wound from the Shadow Demon for 7 BODY.  Let's say Skáth offers to heal it for him (by no means a certainty, given Skáth's quirky personality and the effort it takes for him to heal), and heals 5 of the 7 BODY taken in that wound.  The remaining two points of BODY may only be healed by normal, mundane means - no other magical healing of any nature will be effective for healing that wound.  Note that it's the first SUCCESFUL healing that counts - unsuccesful attempts may be retried.  Now, had Gavril taken another hit for 3 more BODY, Skáth may attempt to heal THAT wound as a separate attempt.  Again, points healed over and above what will completely heal a given wound may not be applied to the body from another wound.  They may, however, be applied to any STUN damage the character has taken (STUN is not wound specific for purposes of healing).

Clear as mud?  If not, post questions in this thread, or e-mail/call me.

This may eventually become a bookkeeping nightmare for me, but I like the idea and we'll stick with it for a while at least.

Now, for another lesson in magic.  

In this campaign, the use of any magic requires a skill roll (magic skill, healing skill, alchemy skill . . . the particular skill required is determined at the creation of the spell, and cannot be changed thereafter).  This skill roll has a negative modifier equal to -1 per 5 Active Points used in that particular casting - high power spells are darned difficult to cast succesfully.  Characters may choose to cast at a lower Active Point cost than they are capable of to improve their chances of a succesful casting.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2005)

Mike, I will be out of town and likely unable to post until Friday, please npc my character as needed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 11, 2005)

*Healing Explained*

The target number for Skáth's supernatural healing ability is his Healing skill (which I have at 17-) less 2 for every dice of healing he wishes to attempt.  

If he chooses to examine/prep the wound before your magical healing attempt, this number can be modified by using his Healing Skill for examination of the wound and bandaging, etc. before the magical attempt is made - preparing the wound for the attempt at magical healing, so to speak.  For every 2 full points by which he makes his Healing skill check on this attempt, he may add one back to the target number for his supernatural attempt.  In this case, the Prep Check was 15, making the target of 17- by two points, thus adding one point back to the target number for the magical attempt.

Since he used 3 dice, the target number for this magical attempt was 11-, with one added back for the Prep Check (making the final target a 12-).  He rolled a 13, just failing the attempt.

This system makes it important to examine the wound first so as to determine how many dice of healing to use, and to use only what you deem necessary to heal the wound.

BTW, had the check succeeded, you would have healed 2 BODY (0 points for each one rolled, 1 point for each 2-5 rolled, and two points for each 6 rolled in the final check).  Using this ability at full power heals a range of 0 to 10 BODY.

Once you get some experience points, we can talk about whether you want to spend them on this ability to make it easier to use, or on something else . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2005)

*Character Pic*

For anyone interested, there's a pic of Gealach posted in the Characters Thread.  I can't take credit for it -- I modified a picture from a popular video game.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 13, 2005)

*Map*

OK, here's the map of Tearmann (_Jair - man_ is the pronunciation).

The Red dot is where you all are in Ráth Diamhair (Béar's home country).  Immediately to the East is Clún, from whence Athelstan hails.  The Green dot is the city Tearmann, in the (now) province of that same name.  The Queen's Court is here.  That really long looking area all along the south side of the land mass is The Wilderlands, and the Blue dot is the approximate location of the mines.  Cerallos' country, Dufhuar, is that tiny little place just to the East of Tearmann, and Deasaigh hails from Meighdean to the NorthEast of Dufhuar.  Trócaire, Gavril's home, is just to the NorthWest of Meighdean.

The entire land mass is about 450 to 500 miles West to East, and about 250 miles North to South.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 14, 2005)

It looks like we're on for Sunday (12/18), though I'm not sure exactly how it's going to play out -- we'll have people arriving and departing at various times during the day.  I'm thinking the best thing will be to play out a side venture, and continue this one online.

It would be excellent if everyone could post an approximate arrival time and departure time for Sunday in this thread.

Mike, I'll speak to you to arrange for a suitable side venture for Skáth -- probably posted in a new thread.  Whatever Character Points the others earn, I'll make your adventure worth about the same so characters will stay balanced.


----------



## draven14 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Cerallos-Jeremy*

Mike, I can be there about 3:15 or so.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2005)

I could arrive as early as 10:30 am on Sunday, but will need to leave no later than 6:30 pm.


----------



## mleibrock (Dec 14, 2005)

*Skáth*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> It looks like we're on for Sunday (12/18), though I'm not sure exactly how it's going to play out -- we'll have people arriving and departing at various times during the day.  I'm thinking the best thing will be to play out a side venture, and continue this one online.
> 
> It would be excellent if everyone could post an approximate arrival time and departure time for Sunday in this thread.
> 
> Mike, I'll speak to you to arrange for a suitable side venture for Skáth -- probably posted in a new thread.  Whatever Character Points the others earn, I'll make your adventure worth about the same so characters will stay balanced.




Sounds fine


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 15, 2005)

Scott -- Bill can't be here till a little after noon, so if you want to show up about that time also I can get the two of you started.  The other's will likely all get here a little after 3.  We'll plan on wrapping up about 6:30.  That should give all the players a little face to face time at least, even if we don't finish the adventure.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 16, 2005)

A little afternoon will do. See you then.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2005)

Guys, I enjoyed the f2f game on Sunday. Hope things went well after I left. I look forward to the summary. 

I will be traveling and merry making from Dec. 24th thru Dec. 28th with limited computer access. Mike, feel free to npc Gavril as needed if you'll be posting during the period. Merry Christmas, Joyous Saturnaila, Happy Kwannza, Festive Yule.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 20, 2005)

For Skáth Only:

[sblock]As there is some mystery surrounding your separation from the party, I'll not give the others the link to your adventure.  It's fine for you to read the synopsis if you wish, for reasons that will become clear as you do your solo.  I'll work the timing so that you rejoin the party just after the synopsis.  When the party members ask Skáth where he's been, you can tell them you'd rather not talk about it just yet as it was traumatic (or some such), or make up a tale out of whole cloth (the more likely of Skáth's options, as it might be a fine chance to drum up some sympathy or other emotion to have a snack with), or whatever other option you come up with.  It'll be up to you whether or not Skáth ever tells them the truth (after his side adventure is over and you actually have the truth available).[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2006)

I will be traveling to San Francisco for a family vacation for the next week and it is unlikely that I will be able to post. Mike, please npc Gavril as needed to keep things moving along.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 30, 2006)

*Plans for the 4th*

I'm going to Lake Norfork sometime tomorrow and will be without Internet access until Monday night or Tuesday sometime.  I'll check in once more tomorrow morning before I go.

In the meantime:

Jeremy's nesting, getting ready for the imminent arrival of little Noah on Monday.  My guess is he'll not post much for a while, so you might want to move the story past his conversation with Skath.

The party can use the time to do some characterization, build the base for some plot hooks later, talk about plans for the future (finish cleaning out the 'basement,' head off for the Queen's mission, make their way to the waystation and _then_ finish the basement or the Queen's mission, head off in a completely new direction . . . the possibilities are not quite limitless).

I'd also like some feedback from the _players_ about the game thus far.  It seems to me like we're really slowing down, and I need to know if it's from boredom/apathy about the current adventure, poor party interaction, not enough fights, etc.  I really want this to be enjoyable for everyone, and I'd like it to be a collaborative story of sorts as well.  So if ya'll would like to see more (or less) of anything, or something I've not included yet, let me know.  In my mind, I've got these first adventures as party formation, stage setting sorts of adventures that will eventually lead into the main story/plot line.  I've got all kinds of different adventures sketched out, but I need to know what ya'll are most interested in.

If ya'll would post responses/comments/ideas in this thread, I'd appreciate it.

Have a great 4th (Bill and Matt, enjoy the movie)!  I'll check in tomorrow AM, and then I'll see you guys on Monday or Tuesday!


----------



## draven14 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Cerallos (Expectant Father)*

I beg of your pardon mighty GM. You will certainly not see a slack of my posting, quite the contrary! I'll set little Noah on my lap, and say "Noah, let's see what the adventursome Cerallos and his band of brothers shall do tonight!" I can multi-task with the best of them and I'm in this posting thing for the long haul. I just won't promise anything on the weekends! For some reason it is hard for me to post on the weekends.

Now, I thought that the action got a little slow there for a while but I think that may be inevitable at times. If we were to have gotten in some big fight on our way out, I think we may all have been killed, save Bear. I am glad to know that Deasaigh (sp) is still with us, I misunderstood that. Mike have you found out if Chris is ok with you taking over D's actions?
I think that would really help as well. I'm just being honest but I know sometimes waiting on Chris to post was a hinderence for me. Nothing against him, I know he's really busy, which is why I really respect him for pulling out. 
  I think the chemistry with the rest of us is really good. I have really enjoyed how each of the players have put such personality and thought into the characters. And I know some of us are inexperienced at this, especially me, so I don't really know what to suggest except for each of us to keep trying to tap into creativity. 
I guess that's about it. Everyone have a great 4th of July, and if you think about it, say a little prayer for my boy! And I mean it, I give you all permission now to make fun of me if my posting tapers off any more than what I have been doing!
Take care!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 1, 2006)

I must confess that my own posts have contributed little to the game of late. As the most seasoned pbp gamer of the group, I have not set a very good example. I have excuses--the server crash that required me to rebuild characters and games, vacation and the lack of access, unusual busyness at work, but really they are all pretty lame. Gavril is great fun to play and I really think we have a good group. I am sorry that my own performance has given the others little to work off of and the DM few plot hooks. After the 4th I'll see if I can't get Gavril back up to his previous post quality of not better.


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 2, 2006)

*Skáth*

For me, I have been having a problem getting into the character, maybe because the way this game is, the only difference he can make is to heal party members.  He can not be as self serving as the others and for me, as a player it's just not as fun.  It's like playing a low level cleric.  For me perosnally, I always enjoy a little party interaction/ cooperation, and I feel a little left out I guess because I was not at the face to face session and have not made any ties to the other players, however, I am enjoying my talk presently with Cerralos.  I think Bear is a hard character to interact with.  Out of neccessity, Skáth has to use his wits and Bear is irritating to him in his fool-hearted, head-strong attitude.  I, Mike, have a hard time with characters that don't have a "Party" mentality.  It was always hard for me to play with Todd, because of that reason too.  But I had more of a personal relationship with him so often times I could over come these feelings, but even then, sometimes I had to speak out.  It is harder here because I have not met everyone and although it should not really affect the game, per se'.  I do tend to enjoy Scott's game a bit more soley because we, as a group, have been doing this type of thing so long, it, in a weird way, makes me feel like I am not 2000 miles away.

I am thoughly enjoying playing my character and would like to develop more of a relationship with the others.  I think a fight designed to be more than killing, that requires some cooperation between the members might be in order to allow us to see that we are all an important part of this goup.

Mike,  thanks for asking our opinions.  It says a lot about you as a DM, who wants all of us, to have a good time.  I miss you, buddy!


----------



## Mattress (Jul 16, 2006)

Check your email, Mr. Mike.

-M


----------



## Mattress (Jul 19, 2006)

Sitting in the tower, scratching his leg Athelstan mutters:

Sure is quiet. It's sleepin' time.

He takes off his pack and sets it on the floor. Then, lying down on the cool stone floor, he eases himself back against his pack and lets his head rest there. He fidgets a little, getting comfortable, and then at once is still.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome back, Matt!  Only one problem - this is the Out of Character thread.  You should post character actions, etc. here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=142974


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 3, 2006)

Everyone gets 2 Character Points for the Jungle Hideaway adventure.  Some of you have already spent some or all of the 5 points you got for Wickshine's Last Inn, and so will have anywhere from 1 to 3 points to spend (or save) at this time.  Those of you who haven't spent any of that will have 7 points now.

Call, e-mail, or post in this thread any questions or ideas you have as to how to spend those points!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2006)

I deducted END for flying on your first phase, since you had to get up to the branch.  That plus the effort of throwing the daggers took a big part of your END, and you don't have a whopping amount to start.  The magic of the daggers causes them to do a huge amount of damage relative to their size - each is about two and a half inches long but does damage equal to a full size scimitar - but any magic in this campaign requires the user to put energy into it to activate it.  Using the daggers at full strength costs 2 END.  The potion the Athelstan threw cost him 7 END, and Gavril spends 7 every round he uses Shimmer's heat and Sciath's (the dagger) protective magic (assuming he uses his full STR for the physical act of swinging the sword).

You could actually throw for 2 more phases, but on your last throw you'd be exhausted.  Right after that you'd get the Post Segment 12 RECovery phase and get 5 points back, leaving you at half END and able to throw two more times before needing to take and extra REC phase.

You can spend up to 10 more points on Characteristics through the course of the game (you have 3 points at this time).  END points cost 1/2 a Character Point each (buying this would allow you to last longer before having to RECover), REC points (allowing you to recover more rapidly) cost 2 Character Points each.  Over time (or possibly as soon as you have the points, depending on how much importance you place on this), you might consider bumping END to 18 (costing 4 CP) and REC to 8 (costing 6 CP).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2006)

*Healing Refresher Course*

Much to my chagrin, I've misplaced my notes as to which characters have had what wounds have been healed.  This it to the characters advantage, as any given wound may be healed by magic only once. I suppose I'll have to allow all of the wounds to be healed, even if it's been tried on them before . . .

So here's the list:

Skáth: 1 BODY, No Target; 1 BODY, No Target  (3 BODY Remaining)
Gavril:  2 BODY, No Target; 3 BODY, Right Leg  (12 BODY Remaining)
Deasaigh:  2 BODY, No Target  (11 BODY Remaining)
Cerallos: 2 BODY, No Target  (13 BODY Remaining)
Béar: 3 BODY, Stomach; 2 BODY, Chest  (10 BODY Remaining)
Athelstan:  2 BODY, No Target  (10 BODY Remaining)

I know the general policy has been not to reveal the exact amount of any given wound, only to give a description of the severity but I thought it would be a good idea to clarify exactly where everyone stands at this point.  As difficult as it is to heal BODY, and as dangerous as combat can become in the game, I think I'd rather sacrifice a little 'realism' so that each of you is more aware of how cautious you'll need to be to keep your characters alive at any given time.

At this time, Skáth is the only character with any magical healing ability - he is allowed to attempt to heal each individual wound one time (if he wishes to do so - the temporary cost to him in END is painful), but he may make only 3 total attempts at healing per day.  Once any attempt at magical healing has been made on any given wound, any remaining BODY damage from that wound must heal naturally - and that takes quite a bit of time.  You should note that if Skáth fails his Skill Roll, that does not count as an attempt - that failure comes before the wound is affected in any way so the attempt can be made again.  It does count as one of his three attempts per day, however.

If all that's clear as mud, let me know!


----------



## Scotley (Aug 18, 2006)

If I read this right, despite having the most serious wounds, Gavril remains 2nd highest in body. Can the fey heal himself? He's really in the worst shape. Gavril would let the other get healed first. He's one tough dandy!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2006)

Self Healing is permitted (unless the Power is bought with a limitation that prevents such - in this case it was not).

You were the only one for whom BODY was a priority - actually, many of the others did not put as many points as they could have into characteristics at all.  Had you taken a physical ailment (a cough, in this case) as a disadvantage, you could be Hawkmoon's friend/enemy from the Moorcock books - I can't remember his name right off hand, and the books are packed in the attic.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 19, 2006)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> You were the only one for whom BODY was a priority - actually, many of the others did not put as many points as they could have into characteristics at all.  Had you taken a physical ailment (a cough, in this case) as a disadvantage, you could be Hawkmoon's friend/enemy from the Moorcock books - I can't remember his name right off hand, and the books are packed in the attic.




I read the hawkmoon and count brass books a little over 20 years ago. Too long to remember the names I fear, but do have a vague recollection of the character.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2006)

What can we do with healing skill? Gavril has a little 8-.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2006)

Basically, you can stop a wound from bleeding.  This hasn't come into play because I've not really used that optional rule up until now, but the program I'm using will keep track of it for me, so I'm likely to start using it both for characters and for bad guys.

Characters with some sort of magical healing can make a Healing check prior to their magical attempt to improve their chances of using magic succesfully - sort of a 'diagnosis' check.  In most cases, this will be in addition to a Healing roll just to activate the magic succesfully.

It will be MOST useful if one of the party is knocked to zero BODY or below (you can actually descend to negative BODY equal to your original score before you are truly dead, but once you are at negative one or lower you bleed out a bit each phase - similar to some of the D&D rules, but I can't remember whether they used this in 3.5 or not).

Succesfully stopping bleeding from a relatively minor wound would receive bonuses to the target number, a dying character/creature would receive penalties based on how far into the negative he/she is.  Races other than the character's own also receive penalties.

Of course, binding one's wounds (especially open ones) can be most efficacious in preventing various diseases/infections/etc. and is just generally good form after a fight . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 16, 2006)

Worked on Jeremy's Shadowrun character some today, and expect to work on the others as well this weekend.  Soon as I get them as close to finished as I can, I'll e-mail them to everyone for suggestions/modifications/questions.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 21, 2006)

The Cost of Wearing Armor

Not certain I addressed this fully on character creation (I'm not even certain I'd decided for certain sure how to address it).  I've come to some decisions regarding balancing the use of Armor.

Armor is hot and heavy.  Wearing armor _in situations where one is exerting ones self_ is tiring.  Use of armor will cost 1 END/Turn/2 Points of Protection (1-2 DEF is 1 END/Turn, 3-4 DEF is 2 END/Turn, etc.).  This END cannot be regained in the Post Segment 12 REC Phase - the character must either spend one of his actions phases resting or wait until the exertion causing situation is over to regain it.  This should not cause too much difficulty as most combats are over within a few turns, but it will help balance the tremendous benefits of that extra resestant Physical/Energy Defense.

Also, sleeping in armor leaves one stiff and a little sore the next morning.  Characters' DEX will be decreased 1 point for every 2 points of DEF provided by their armor.  This DEX loss will be reversed at the rate of 1 point for every hour awake.

Scott - As I can't remember whether or not I'd already spelled this out, Gavril will not suffer the DEX loss this time.


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 30, 2006)

*Bear's Armor*

Mike,
Bear wears a soft leather vest and leather pants.  does this apply to the above message?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2006)

I know it's not 'realistic,' but yes.  I'm attempting to balance the huge benefit of the resistant defense.  In Superheroic games, character points are paid for 'Armor,' but in fantasy games it's very easy to get at least some RD just by paying money.  Rather than worry about restricting everyone's money to the point it's a major decision whether or not to buy Armor, I decided to try other balancing methods.  We'll try this one for a while, and if it doesn't work or if it's too restrictive I'll look at something different (perhaps based on the type of armor rather than on the DEF rating).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 12, 2006)

Scott - 

You might want to take a look at page 173 of Fantasy HERO for crossbow rules.  There's some stuff in there about carrying it cocked/loaded for extended periods, as well as taking extreme actions while carrying a loaded crossbow.  I don't expect it will impact your decision to carry it loaded in here (or any place you're likely to need it quickly), but it may change how you feel about carrying it loaded all day while riding cross country, etc.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2006)

I'll give it a read.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 15, 2007)

For now, I'm going to allow multiple healings, and not keep track of each wound.  The tracking program I'm using doesn't allow for it, and doing it myself is becoming a huge headache.  This will make healing magic vastly more powerful than I'd intended (I want the players to really have to think about their resources and how to manage them, which means I need to keep you on the edge as much as I can), so I'll be thinking of other methods to limit the power of healing magic.  Any suggestions y'all have in this regard will be appreciated.

Also, this seems to be a good time to ask for feedback about the campaign/adventure.  Is everything up to expectations?  Anything you'd like to see different?  Respond about the game in general, or about the whole 'on the edge' feel - is it getting too frustrating for anyone, or does it add appropriately to the challenge?


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 15, 2007)

*Skath*

Mike,

Here are my two cents,  seems healing is almost a wasted skill, I know you want it to be difficult, but it is almost impossible to recoup the damage we are having inflicted on us.  Either healing needs to be easier as only one of us can heal and only 3 times a day or we need to take less damage below.  At this rate some of us are going to die and I will not have enough juice to do anything about it.  I don't want to be the one to decide who is going to get healed and who is dispensable.

I am warming up to Skath but this below ground adventure seems overly tough, it just seems like every turn there is something to harm us, does not seem to realistic, would there be this many unrelated bad things there?  At this rate, I'm not in favor of finishing clearing the tunnels, I say let's leave them for the queens men.

Mike,

Upon re-reading that sounded really harsh and I did not mean it to, I am enjoying this Skath's character and the party's interaction, I guess I'd just like some feeling of success rather than running with our tail between our legs.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 15, 2007)

OK, let me try to address some of your points, first saying that I'm glad to have the feedback and I'm truly trying to explain, not defend, in what follows.

It seemed from some of your posts that you were getting frustrated.  And your feedback didn't seem _all_ that harsh  , but that's partly because of 'GM Knowledge' not available to the players - specifically the knowledge that, while the different rooms in the dungeon may not seem related, they are.  Just not in ways that are necessarily apparant to the players yet.

One of my goals for this game is to put together a LONG term plot line, with stuff going on behind the scenes the characters may or may not eventually come to know.  So, much as in real life, things may appear crazy or unrelated on the surface but they do have their own internal logic.

In regards to the healing, here is my frustration.  It seems to me that combat damage in our games has become very black and white.  The only concern in any given fight is whether or not the group survives long enough to kill off the last opponent - as long as everyone doesn't die the group will likely be fully (or almost so) rested and healed for the next fight.  For example, if this were a typical game the proceedure would be for the group to return to the surface, and through whatever means are available (potions & spells, usually) the group would be entirely healed up by the time they returned underground.  This is a simplification, and it doesn't always work out this way, but it seems the _physical_ challenges are often isolated to each individual encounter rather than lasting across the entire adventure (or even campaign).

At the risk of spoiling some of the 'atmosphere', let me say that I _will not_ kill anyone permanently - we all put way too much time, effort, and emotion into our characters for that to be at all enjoyable.

I thought it would be cool to instill a sense of ongoing struggle and challenge.  Rather than struggling through one major combat, healing up, and then struggling through another, I want to put in combats that are (relatively) easy to get through - and no one has been near death yet, I think - but that add up to an overall challenge more like what you'd find in a book or movie.  Make the game as immersive as I can.  But that won't work if healing is too available or easy, because easier combats are also easier to heal up from.  *It should work out that Skath's healing is not only useful, but vital* - those few points he can heal should be what allows the party to survive the adventure and get to the resting point (like Rivendell in 'Fellowship') where they can recuperate and be ready for the next challenge. 

I thought online gaming would be a good medium for this type of game, but it may be just the opposite - it may be that because it takes so much real time to move through game time, this type of game is more frustrating than enjoyable.  That's what I'm trying to find out through y'alls feedback.

The bottom line is this should be enjoyable for everyone, so I'm trying not to let _my_ ideas get so solidified they get in the way of that.


----------



## mleibrock (Feb 15, 2007)

*Lucky*

Mike,

Not knowing how much damage folks are taking is realistic and if I'd had know the first number was how much damage they had taken and not how much was left, I would have felt better, I am looking at these impossible numbers where everyone is almost half gone - thus my feeling of needing to roll 4 healing die.  I do worry about not being able to retry a heal once I fail, maybe we could not retry with a 24hr period?  Also...how much do we heal naturally with a day of total rest?  End and body.

Your point about ongoing struggle is a good one and I see where you are coming from, I like this too, it is very realistic.  I have always been a putz, I mean a puzzle man, and we almost had a puzzle but then the guy attached to the wires came alive and kicked our butts.  I would like it if we had more intellectual challenges or ones where we have to cooperate to achieve a goal as well, the ice guys are cool and the melting interesting but I guess we do not know enough yet to be able to solve this mystery so as of yet, I can't. 

Thanks for clearing things up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 15, 2007)

STUN and END are recovered at the rate of the characters RECovery score per phase they would act in, if they use that phase for recovery.  So, if the characters are resting, all STUN and REC in this game should be recovered within a minute or two.  BODY is recovered at the rate of RECovery score/month of 'taking it easy' - normal day to day activities, no fighting/heavy lifting whatever.  This can be accelerated somewhat by being in the care of a healer, etc.

My plan is to beat the crap out of the characters gradually over the course of an adventure, then have them in a safe haven of some sort training and recuperating for a fairly extended period during which we would 'forward time' pretty quickly.

BTW, there have been some opportunities offered to head for one such 'haven,' but the party voted to press on.  This is fine (excellent, even, since it shows the players mindframe that I'm not beating y'all up too bad).  Those opportunities will continue to be offered periodically within an adventure.

As I said, I'm not keeping track right now of which wounds have been healed and which haven't - I haven't figured out a way to do that yet without it becoming a major headache.  Until I do, the '3 heals/day' rule is the only limitation (you *can* heal any given wound more than once per day).  I'll think about the idea of healing only once per day - that seems reasonable - though philosophically that seems to be a limitation originating from the healer or the magic rather than the wound as I'd originally intended.


----------



## draven14 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Cerallos*

My thoughts are divided but for the most part all positive and I'm enjoying this. I have just come to accept that doing this online it may take us a month to get through say 30 or 40 minutes of game time. In some ways I think that's pretty cool.
 The healing thing I'm kind of indifferent to, I think mostly because it's not my skill. But I do feel it has helped us and I'm thankful knowing one of us has that skill.

I have enjoyed our adventures and feel we work good together. I hate that we had to lose 2 players but what are you gonna do? Mike I think you've done a great job in continuing on for Athelstan and Longbow. I think the most frustrated I've been was the skeletor room. That was where I felt the most useless and I felt we took the worse beating. Plus it was frustrating to think that we had adequate cover but in fact we didn't. But like Mike said, we didn't come close to death and we did defeat the thing!

I am fascinated with what all is going on in the mines and what we continue to find. I do find myself being torn on the task at hand, I know we need to find out more about the mine, but our original mission was to find what's his name or what happened to him. But I still think as long as we agree as a team, which is what we did, then it's all cool. I kind of consider Bear the unsaid leader of our pack and that's totally cool to me and makes sense. I play my character as if I were him and this is how I would be, I wouldn't want to be the leader, plus I'm trying to keep in the center of my character's mind, what continues to drive him and not to forget that. I can't even remember now if the other characters know what that is. But anyway, I think Bear is doing really good at leading without being a overbearing, no pun intended, and he takes suggestions and other ideas well. I think we're playing our characters well, and the dialogue is enjoyable and it's cool to me to look back and think of all our adventures and happenings. 
I do think feedback is important, and knowing that this system can't be perfect, I can't think of any suggestions really. 
Thanks to everyone and especially to you Mike.
J


----------



## Scotley (Feb 15, 2007)

Cool game overall. The group is a lot of fun. I thought the wire riding undead was awesome, even though Gavril didn't accomplish much after the first shot. As for the challenge level, it would be nice to feel a little more success or completion. It bothered me to leave the ruined house in the jungle without really knowing what was going on. We still don't have a full understanding of what the undead meanace from the very begining of the game is about or if it is related to the events at the jungle house or in the mine. Perhaps if all this had occured over the course of four of five weekly face to face session instead of the last 18 months, we would have figured out more mysteries. The slow play speed makes slowly unfolding plots really really slow. We are vanquishing foes and moving forward, but I don't have a great sense of accomplishment. As you know I've stuggled with the same issues in my own game, so I know there are no easy answers. I don't mind getting my ass kicked regularly as long as I survive. I don't know that I agree with your movie analogy on healing. Most films we see the main character take massive damage and then still come back at the end strong. We won't even talk about movie villians.   However, I do agree with you that being able to heal up completely after every fight doesn't seem quite right. In that sense I am content with the limited healing we have. I do appriecate what you are trying to do with the longer story arcs and deeper plots. That is certainly the type of game I prefer, but having a few more pieces of the puzzle would be nice. Gavril is certainly great fun to play and I hope he isn't too annoying to adventure with.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 16, 2007)

Jeremy, Scott, thanks for the feedback.  I had a way in mind to get you guys 'a few more pieces of the puzzle,' that wouldn't be too far out in game time.  But with the real time we end up spending (necessarily so) that could work out to next year sometime in real life.  I think part of the problem is that while there are actually several 'clues' as to what's going on that you guys have at least briefly noted, you lack the context to start putting them together, and the clues may be too vague to even be recognized as such without that context.  I know what they are and represent, but that's because I have the whole picture.  I'll try to find a way that's not too contrived to give a little more of that context.

The other thing to be aware of is that the extended real time required to move the game forward seems to create a false sense of urgency in players.  Using the Mansion as an example - it seemed like there was a feeling of having spent a huge amount of time there and a need to press on to the mine (which, to be fair, was the given mission), but the _characters_ didn't spend much time there at all - about a day, if I remember correctly.

The same is true of the mines.  True, there's no way for the characters to know how big this complex is, and it _feels_ like they've spent months there (because the _players_ have spent months there).  But the party has actually only just spent their second night since discovering the area.


----------



## arkansasdave (Jul 13, 2007)

*Points?*

Hey Mike P!  How many character points do I have to work with?  I am trying to figure some stuff out, but I may be going a little overboard, and I don't want to get my hopes up


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2007)

*Points*

Hello, All!

Soon, very soon, you will come to a point in the story where you will get a LARGE amount of points.  However, I will be putting some requirements on how you spend about 2/3 of those points (you'll have to spend them within certain 'categories').  You'll understand the reasoning behind this when you get to that point in the story.

For now, you may each add 5 character points to your character sheets to be spent however you wish.  These are the XP for the adventure at the Silver Mines.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> For now, you may each add 5 character points to your character sheets to be spent however you wish.  These are the XP for the adventure at the Silver Mines.




Yea! All hail the GM! Points to spend. Thanks!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 13, 2007)

Of course, you may want to wait until you get the next set as well, if you think you might want to buy something expensive . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 15, 2007)

OK, I need some help.  I have each of the characters with 17 Character Points earned since the game started.  I'm 99% sure that includes the 5 points for the Mines adventure, but I do have a sliver of doubt.  Does anybody else have notes on this?


----------



## arkansasdave (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm not sure.  17 points?  22 points?  They both sound great.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 15, 2007)

I think, considering the bookoos of points y'all are about to get, 17 is the appropriate number after the 5 points for the mines adventure.  (22 does sound good, doesn't it? )


----------



## mleibrock (Jul 16, 2007)

*no help*

sorry, Mike, I am no help here with the pts.  My record keeping has sucked!  Something to work on in the future I guess.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2007)

I do not believe you gave out any experience points for the mines prior to the July 12th post above. At least I neither recorded nor spent any. I think the last time points were given was after the 'haunted house' adventure. I haven't spent those either.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2007)

Copper Pieces are Farthings, Silver Pieces are Pennies, and Gold Pieces are Nobles.

Béar is paid 1 Farthing/Day, which equates to 4 Pennies/Month or 3 Nobles and 2 Pennies/Year (There are four 10 day weeks in a month, and eight months in a year).

All basic expenses are paid for soldiers (food, lodging, uniforms (reasonable allowances for the irregulars whose uniforms are not standard issue), medical expenses, etc.) as long as they're acquired 'on base' or from 'official suppliers.'  Also, soldiers aren't taxed - their taxes are considered paid in service.

You'll have to ask someone to get the specifics of Bairdéir pay, but you can expect some sort of salary for your service - you won't get rich, but you won't have to worry about basic necessities either, so most of your money should go towards things you want rather than need.

As a side note, citizens who contribute to the military levies in any way (men, supplies, monies, etc.) are given tax breaks according to the value of their contribution as well.


----------



## arkansasdave (Aug 14, 2007)

*money, and stuff*

Mike, can I have some reference as to how much something costs (on average).  Does a meal cost a farthing?  a horse a penny?  a house a noble?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2007)

*'Average' Costs*

In Tearmann, an average quality meal costs a Penny.  An average quality room at an inn costs 2 Pennies/Person/Day, and includes one average meal.  The common room of an inn costs 2 Farthings (no Meal), a poor quality room (w/ a poor quality meal) 5 Farthings, and a high quality room (w/ the high quality meal) 5 Pennies. A full suit of boiled leather armor is 75 Pennies (7 1/2 Nobles). A riding horse (basic training) is 25 Pennies.  It costs 6 Farthings to feed a horse for a day, another 5 Farthings to stable him.  Thanatos would cost you 30 Pennies at your average weapons shop.

The Queen shells out 4 Pennies worth of room and board a day on each soldier, plus your salary, 'uniforms,' etc.  Rather than a clothing allowance, she pretty much outfits the irregulars from the military stores - they have 'regular' clothing in addition to uniforms.  She keeps everyone in good quality boots and hard leather armor (not boiled) if they choose to wear it.

The additional money you're paid isn't going to let you go 'hog wild' unless you save it for a while, but my intention for the game is that money will play a part but will not be the focus.  Pretty much anything 'reasonable' you need should be provided by the Queen.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2007)

I'll be in internet wasteland until sometime Sunday.  I'll try to get an answer to Skath's question up then and we can get moving again!


----------



## Scotley (Aug 31, 2007)

Yeah, I don't expect to post much this weekend either. Have a good one.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 1, 2007)

i'm out of pocket until monday


----------



## Leif (Sep 10, 2007)

OOC: Greetings, all!  I am looking forward to joining you straightaway.  For now, I'm 100% OOC, because I don't yet have a character finalized or even named.  The illustrious GM and myself are in negotiations regarding the particulars, however.  (So far, he's definitely getting the better of the negotiations!)  

A character, Cairn MacSidhe, is in the works!


----------



## Leif (Sep 13, 2007)

*Laoch / CeaDaoine*

OOC:  I must not be understanding something.  What is the difference between the Laoch and the CeaDaoine?  I thought that my ancestry was CeaDaoine, but now I'm being told that I have Laoch blood?  Cairn Confused!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2007)

'Cairn ponders this new infomation and how it relates to himself, his sister Kate, and what he knows of the Daoine deBith. Cairn is not familiar with the Laoch at all, and wonders how they fit into the larger story of the present time.'

 - Cairn should ponder a little longer! (Sorry, I couldn't resist! I know all the Gaelic is confusing).

Without all the extra words about the fighting and stuff (which is still important), here it is:

Four races: 

CéaDaoine (previously the dominant race of the world)
Daoine deBith (the first created race, extremely volatile in form and temperament)
Laoch (the second created race, strong of body and will, must bond with CéaDaoine or die)
Humans (now the dominant race of the world)

All four are fertile each with the other, and have interbred to the point that most poeple on Talamh (the world) might as well be human.  Some manifest physical aspects of the Daoine deBith - these are shunned/ostracised.  Those who manifest strongly as CéaDaoine likely go unnoticed as there are few if any physical differences from human.  Those who are strongly Laoch have (until recently) died of the wasting longing that comes when the Laoch do not bond with CéaDaoine.

Everyone in the party, even those with some manifestation of Daoine deBith blood, have enough Laoch blood that it can be awakened or activated (resulting in some enhanced physical characteristics and resistance to temptation/seduction/bribery etc).  This awakening/activation can be forced, as can the bond (which likely happened to Deasaigh).  The bond can also be used to force the Laoch to act against their will.

The Queen has offered to waken the Laoch blood in each of you and bond with you.  Her primary reason for offering is to protect anyone she can find with Laoch blood from the predations of other CéaDaoine who would use the bond to compel them to serve.

Unlike the decision to become Bairdéir, which was your decision to make but I'm REALLY glad you all chose to accept (other than Cairn, who I deprived of the choice), this is truly an optional decision.  I think it would be a cool thing to add to your characters, but I'm a little concerned that the limitations that come with it won't balance things out if some of you don't choose to take it, but all that can be taken care of later (even if it means taking the bonding away from those of you who take it now).  But I'm totally cool if some of you do this and some don't, or all do, or all don't.

Clear as mud now?


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 13, 2007)

*umm....*

Where did this curve ball come from???  I love the idea, but did you just make this up, or have you been planning it for a while   

Mike, did you see the new Sterling/Dies the Fire book?


----------



## Leif (Sep 13, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Unlike the decision to become Bairdéir, which was your decision to make but I'm REALLY glad you all chose to accept (other than Cairn, who I deprived of the choice), this is truly an optional decision.  I think it would be a cool thing to add to your characters, but I'm a little concerned that the limitations that come with it won't balance things out if some of you don't choose to take it, but all that can be taken care of later (even if it means taking the bonding away from those of you who take it now).  But I'm totally cool if some of you do this and some don't, or all do, or all don't.
> 
> Clear as mud now?



Cairn feels so...so DEPRIVED now!    And how can Cairn fit in with the "all do, or all don't" if he was deprived of choice?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2007)

arkansasdave said:
			
		

> Where did this curve ball come from???  I love the idea, but did you just make this up, or have you been planning it for a while
> 
> Mike, did you see the new Sterling/Dies the Fire book?




This has been in the works from the start.  It is changed slightly in form and terminology from the original, which started out as a way to account for the non-human sentient races and evolved into it's current state.  I always intended for this choice to be offered to the party.

Now I just have to hope it doesn't wreck the 'feel' and the balance of the game.

I have seen the book.  I still need to buy A Meeting At Corvalis.  I've read it (of course, I borrowed it from you).  Definitely going to get the new one as well, even though I was _highly_ satisfied with the way he ended the first trilogy.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Cairn feels so...so DEPRIVED now!    And how can Cairn fit in with the "all do, or all don't" if he was deprived of choice?




Sorry about that, Leif!  I really needed a way that made sense in the story for Cairn to become a real part of the group, and was feeling a little rushed.  When all the other characters were made, I specified that part of their reason for adventuring should include a sense of isolation and a need to belong to something.  I would then provide that something in the form of the Bairdéir.  Looking at your character now, the loss of his family and the circumstances of his life fit very well into that concept, and I should have trusted that you would come to the same decision as the others.  But the 'metagame' timing of your entrance to the game and the groups readiness to finish 'school' destroyed my confidence.

My sincerest apologies - can you forgive me?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2007)

Just so everyone knows exactly what they're getting into if they choose this option:

The Disadvantages are exactly as the Queen listed them:

You will be compelled to serve the best interests of the one who holds your bond (no choice about that)

You can be forced to act, through the bond (basically, a Mind Control strong enough that it is impossible to resist)

You must be bonded to one of the CéaDaoine, or you will lose your will to live (your EGO), sicken, and die.

The advantages are these:

You will get 4 Character Points each to add to your BODY, CON, and END.  For most of you, this will equate to an increase of two to each of the primary characteristics.  If you are already at the 'Max' of 20, the increase will only be one because the cost doubles.  It works out a little differently for END because the max is different and the cost is 1/2 CP per END point.  This boost will push some of you past the original 75 CP limit I placed on Characteristics, which is fine.

You will get +2 to your Ego Combat Value (ECV), only for defense against attempts to seduce/bribe/etc. you.  This is the mechanical interpretation of the incorruptability of the Laoch.

Once a month, you can 'Battle Boost' (the in game term for this is, of course, a Gaelic word).  You get a 5d6 Aid to your STR and BODY (roll 5d6, each '1' adds nothing, each '2' through '5' adds one, and each '6' adds two to the characteristic) and a 2d6 Aid to your Move speed.

I'm attaching a PDF with all of the appropriate terms and mechanics, for those who are interested.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2007)

*ALERT: TERMINOLOGY CHANGE!  (Don't get confused)*

Note in the PDF that the new name for the CéaDaoine is _BreithRí_.  This is the name that the Queen has chosen to mark the difference in the current 'race,' much diluted and more rare, and the original CéaDaoine.  BreithRí will be used from now on to refer to the modern version.


----------



## Leif (Sep 13, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Sorry about that, Leif!  My sincerest apologies - can you forgive me?



Nothing to forgive!  You are the GM, after all, so your decree RULES!  Plus, in case you couldn't tell, my tongue was planted firmly in my cheek when I asked that rhetorical question.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC: Greetings, all!  I am looking forward to joining you straightaway.  For now, I'm 100% OOC, because I don't yet have a character finalized or even named.  The illustrious GM and myself are in negotiations regarding the particulars, however.  (So far, he's definitely getting the better of the negotiations!)
> 
> A character, Cairn MacSidhe, is in the works!




Welcome to the game. You seem familiar, have we met somewhere before...


----------



## Leif (Sep 13, 2007)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Welcome to the game. You seem familiar, have we met somewhere before...



Hmmmmm, I seem to have a vague memory of having a deep philosphical conversation with your dog one night.....


----------



## Leif (Sep 14, 2007)

*Cairn MacSidhe:  To Bond or Not to Bond*

What do you guys think about this bonding stuff?  (Scott, you know about Bondo, don't you?  ) 

Okay, I'm gonna make a suggestion for the group's approval, rejection, or whatever: I say that none of us should accept the bond until we've ALL agreed that it's the best thing to do.  Yeah, I know that the Queen said otherwise, but remember this:  she has nothing to lose from the disintegration of our group.  And I just don't see how we could stay together for long with some who are bound to her, and some who aren't.

And you guys are my family now, and family is forever!  If we don't all look out for each other, then we're going to be one sorry bunch of fellows.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 14, 2007)

*Béar*

Good Question.  Just the opposite...Béar has a few very strong psychological limitations when it comes to the Queen.  He is in love with her.  He will always rush to her side if he feels that she is in danger.  It seems to me that Béar would take the Queen up on her offer regardless of what everybody else does.  I'm going to try to figure something out.


----------



## draven14 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Jeremy / Cerallos*

Hey Leif, welcome to the game man! I look forward to meeting you at the lake retreat, that should be a lot of fun! 

Mike, correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it too late for us to turn back now? Since we've already had our 2 years at the academy and declared our allegiance to the queen?

We are definitely a family now, a tribe, a clan, a pack...and wait til you guys see my hound Ruarc! This should be a lot of fun.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 14, 2007)

*the next chapter*

Jeremy:  I can't wait to see your hound in action!  It's going to add a few laughs and a few more kills...and yet even more complexity to the game.  

Leif:  Glad that you joined us on our little game!  "I'd give my right arm for a little ambidexterity."


----------



## Leif (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome, guys!  I'm glad to be here!


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 14, 2007)

*Leif*

When exactly did Leif's character join us?  Seems to me it should be early on during our study otherwise why would we accept him as part of our group.  Seems he would be with a younger class.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2007)

Cairn moved into the suite with the rest of the Criú about two weeks after you started classes, so he's been with you almost the entire two years.  In game time, he's been a part of the gang the vast majority of the time you've been together - he just missed out on those first two adventures and the little mini-adventure in the jungle mansion in between.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2007)

OK, a couple of things here:

Using Skills 'Untrained' - 

You may attempt to use any skill appropriate to the Fantasy genre untrained.  The target number is a 6-, which you may increase with the use of complimentary skills to a maximum of 8-.  This gives anyone a shot at using any skill, but still encourages the use of Skill Points to actually buy the Skills, as even an 8- is a difficult roll on 3d6.

Thanks to Leif, I've become aware of a much easier way to make the accented vowels that are so prevalent in my game.  If you hold down the ALT key and type the number code _on the keypad_ the correct letter will by typed as you let off the ALT key.  There's a PDF attached to this post with the codes for upper and lower case accented vowels.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2007)

Slight change to the bond benefits -

I've decided that the extra points for END are a bit much, so you will not be getting those - just the 4 CP for BODY and the 4 CP for CON.  I want to stick to my original ideas for ghe feel of the game, so that you have to keep an eye on your END during stressful events.  In exchange, the + to ECV will increase to three, keeping the net CP Cost at 0.

Note that both your END and your STUN will increase slightly due to the increases in BODY and CON.

The PDF attachment here http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3771191&postcount=152 has been modified to reflect the changes.


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Thanks to Leif, I've become aware of a much easier way to make the accented vowels that are so prevalent in my game.  If you hold down the ALT key and type the number code _on the keypad_ the correct letter will by typed as you let off the ALT key.  There's a PDF attached to this post with the codes for upper and lower case accented vowels.



Where did you find these codes?  There should be other codes for other accents, like the circonflex accent that looks like a little rooftop on the vowel.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 15, 2007)

http://tlt.its.psu.edu/suggestions/international/index.html


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2007)

It doesn't seem like you guys have any more questions, so I'll move you on to Airgead's.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 18, 2007)

Having some computer problems - I'll try to put something up this evening.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey, guys!  Still don't have access to my files for this game - I'm working like a madman to get my computer back to form.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 19, 2007)

*Mikey*

No problem, Mike...I have been swamped with work this week anyway.  Not much time to read post much less create one of my own.


----------



## arkansasdave (Sep 19, 2007)

*It's Okay!*

I forgive you Mr. Mike


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2007)

And from the peanut gallery, there came only silence.


----------



## draven14 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Cerallos*

Until Cerallos pulls rotten veggies from his bag and starts letting 'em fly! Get it together Patterson.
Only joking.    You better not have done anything to harm that sweet laptop or there will be he** to pay!     Seriously, what's wrong with it?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2007)

You know me - I can't resist the urge to tinker.  I always think I can make it run better or faster.

I got tired of all the extraneous crap they put on commercially packaged laptops, and decided the best way to get rid of it was to use the 'System Restore' disk to put it back in it's original condition.  Once that's done, you can use the computer to make a disk that just has Vista on it, no other stuff.  The plan was to use that disk to reformat the hard drive and install just the Operating System.  Unfortunately, the System Restore disk seems to be faulty.  I get most of the way through the restore, and then get an time out error.  Of course, without my laptop, I also don't have the programs to access my notes or character sheets (or anything else, really, except the notes I've made with pen and paper), so until I get the laptop up and running again I can only post minimal stuff.

I'm planning on spending a couple of hours on the phone with Tech Support tonight - maybe I'll have everything re-installed by tomorrow night.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey, can you get back to the last known good configuration by just trying to boot without the restore disk? It may take a couple of boots. I'm not sure the proceedure with vista, but windows by default takes regular snapshots of the system. You can just keep going back until you get to the one that works. For less radical cleaning it may be just as effective in the long run to download a copy of CCleaner. Its free and very good at getting rid of crap. In fact the original name of the program was Crap Cleaner, but as it got more popular I guess they decided to go with a little cleaner name. Pun intended. Anyway, it deletes everything you don't need, can uninstall programs you don't want and do basic registry cleaning.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2007)

The first thing the restore disk does is format the system drive, so there's actually nothing left to go back to at this point.  The frustrating thing is that the OS loads and boots up - it's during the installation of all the other 'crap' that the timeout occurs.  Normally that would be a good thing, but from that point on the only thing it will boot to is a request to start the System Restore, whether the SR disk is in the drive or not.

I talked to the techies yesterday for about 10 minutes, and they opened a case for me but said they would need to walk me through the procedure (which apparantly is going to involve taking one of the memory chips out of the computer, among other things) when I could actually do the work with them on the phone.  That's my plan for tonight.

Hope my cell phone and bluetooth battery are up to it . . .


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2007)

Can I infer from this that the files you want are not on the system drive? Otherwise they went bye bye.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 20, 2007)

Nah.  The laptop has two hard drives.  I install programs on the system drive (since most of them write to the registry it's marginally but not noticeably faster and it keeps them all on one drive), and keep data files on the other.  I regularly backup the data drive to a portable hard drive as well.

But, the files I need are either in Office 2007 or Acrobat 8, neither of which is available for my desktop.

I'm about to place that call to the techies at HP, so hopefully I'll get it all straightened out soon (likely not completely by tonight, as just running the System Restore disk seems to be a two or three hour operation).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 25, 2007)

Latest news on the laptop front:

After talking to the Techies 5 times, and being asked the same questions EVERY SINGLE TIME, even though I'D ALREADY ANSWERED THEM FIVE TIMES AND EACH AND EVERY PERSON SAID THEY WERE MAKING NOTES OF OUR CONVERSATION AND THAT THE CONVERSATIONS WERE BEING RECORDED, and trying the System Recovery Disks I made and two sets they made for me, and being without my computer for A WEEK, I was told today that I need to send the computer in for them to do a Recovery at their facility.  They're overnighting me a box which will overnight the computer to them, and they'll overnight it back to me, but the work time is SEVEN TO NINE DAYS!!!!!!!

I'm a little frustrated.

So, at this point I'm hoping to have the computer back in time to have some sort of adventure detailed for the lake session.  I have all the ideas, but I'm missing some vital notes on NPCs, not to mention my mapping program (and my maps), and some of the rule books that I only have as PDFs.  I'm definitely still planning to go - the list of things that would make me miss this getaway is VERY short and does NOT include lack of an adventure - but if I don't have a lot of adventure made out we'll either be winging it (not a good idea for me in a face to face game) or finding other stuff to do at the lake once we run out of adventure.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 25, 2007)

Very frustrating. I'm a little surprised they didn't just send you a new drive with everything pre-installed. If you have your files you can download the lastest version of acrobat reader and get to your .pdf's to read if not to edit. You might also try the latest version of open office which might read your Word 2007 files and is also free. I expect it is a pretty heafty download, but might get you back in action. I highly recommend moving your stuff to a web-based wiki.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 27, 2007)

*Mike*

How goes it on the laptop front?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 27, 2007)

FedEx picked it up yesterday morning for shipment to California.  I haven't checked tracking yet, but it should be there sometime today.  Tech support said they tell everyone 7 to 9 days (and they'll call if it's going to be longer), but it could be a little as one day.  Just depends on what's actually wrong with the machine.  I'll expect the worst and hope for the best, I guess.

They don't send out new hard drives unless they know something's wrong with the old one, and since the self test on mine indicated nothing of the sort, I did have to send the machine in.  It was a good thought about OpenOffice - I'd not considered that.  Unfortunately, OO isn't up to Office 2007 standards yet.  First thing I'm doing when I get the computer back is save a copy of all my spreadsheets in OfficeXP format.  I'll likely copy all my OneNote stuff into a Word Format as well, just so I'll be able to open it on the desktop.  I do love the way OneNote keeps it all organized, though.

I'd install 2007 on my desktop, but then I'd have to remove it to put it back on my laptop.  Only the Student version has a license that allows you to install on 'up to three' machines.  The full 'Ultimate' version license is only for one machine.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 27, 2007)

*Mike*

I can always burn you a copy of my office 2007, it is not licensable but it is a good crack and you can still get updates.  Just an option.  

That goes for any of you guys too, I could bring it to the retreat.


----------



## draven14 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Giddyup*

Heck, I'll take a copy Mike L! Thanks!

Mike P, I forgot, what stuff were you wanting to get rid of on your laptop?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 4, 2007)

*Latest on the Laptop Front*

I've finally got an arrival date for the return of my laptop - 10/11/07 - but I'm very much not happy and am currently 'in negotiations' about this.  FedEx got a signature from HP when they delivered the computer to them on 09/27 (a week ago).  However, the Customer Service page on their website logged the received date as yesterday (10/03).  Since they quoted a return date of 7-9 days after receipt, they are now saying I should get my computer 10/11 rather than today, or Saturday latest as it should have been.

I love my laptop, but I HATE HP's customer service.  I'm sure the people are intelligent, but the policies are STUPID!  They kept telling me "Since Tech Support has indicated a return date of 10/11, all we can tell you is that you should get your computer on the 11th of this month."  

"I KNOW THAT - I CAN READ THE POST ON THE WEBSITE AS WELL AS (PROBABLY BETTER THAN) YOU CAN!  IF THAT'S ALL YOU CAN TELL ME, WHY DO YOU BOTHER GIVING A 'CUSTOMER SUPPORT' NUMBER?  CAN I SPEAK TO YOUR SUPERVISOR?"

Turns out, all the supervisor could tell me was the same thing the floor worker could tell me.  I'm currently waiting for a call from a 'Case Manager,' who will probably tell me exactly the same thing the others told me, but might allow me to speak to someone else - if I'm lucky.
 I wonder if I'll get to talk to the CEO eventually?

So, currently I'm expecting to get my computer back not even a week before our planned trip.  At this point I wouldn't be surprised if the HP 'Support' people decided they don't like my attitude and arranged for me not to get it back for another month.

This gives me very little time to put the details into the planned adventure.  I've got the story planned, with the outlines of the encounters, but no numbers assigned, no details fleshed out, etc.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 4, 2007)

*Mike*

Mike,

I know you are really looking forward to a gaming weekend, but I for one will be satisfied with just a little gaming and a lot of good company!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 4, 2007)

I feel your pain. Just such frustrations with a company called Packard Bell many years ago when I bought my first computer led me to learn enough to start building and repairing my own. Unfortunately, laptops tend to be a little harder to do yourself.


----------



## Leif (Oct 4, 2007)

*"Dice-less Gaming"*

I can't speak for everyone else, but it would be fine with me if you just decided beforehand how each of the gaming situations, particularly combats, was supposed to turn out, and then just kinda told us a story about the adventure that ended in the predetermined way.   That way, we wouldn't have to interrupt our cooking, eating, and beer drinking to roll those pesky dice or anything!


----------



## arkansasdave (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm going to have a blast hanging out with you guys regardless...if it turns out that we can't game as much as originally planned, or if we end up gaming all day into the night, i'll go with the flow and love every minute of it.  no apologies needed from anybody


----------



## draven14 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Jrock*

Yeah, Mike, I echo the rest of the fellas, if we get to game some/a lot, great, if not, it's gonna be a blast hanging with everyone at the lake house, grilling, eating, playing cards, whatever, it's gonna be great. So don't worry about it my man. I know you're pissed at the laptop deal (You know I would be!) but don't let that compound with worrying about our weekend!
Giddyup!


----------



## Leif (Oct 4, 2007)

draven14 said:
			
		

> Yeah, Mike, I echo the rest of the fellas, if we get to game some/a lot, great, if not, it's gonna be a blast hanging with everyone at the lake house, grilling, eating, playing cards, whatever, it's gonna be great. So don't worry about it my man. I know you're pissed at the laptop deal (You know I would be!) but don't let that compound with worrying about our weekend!
> Giddyup!




HEAR, HEAR!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 4, 2007)

You are all very kind, and there's never been a doubt in my mind that we'll have a good time no matter how much I have ready for gaming - good food, good drink, and the company of most of my favorite people in the world (outside of family, and y'all are a @#$% site better than many of them!).

Griping about HP's customer service is the only pleasure I seem able to get out of the whole situation with the computer right now, though, so I'm prob'ly gonna keep right on after it.  Don't take it as a sign of worry about enjoying our time at the lake, though - I can't wait!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2007)

Likewise, I am eager to just have a relaxing time. We'll have great fun. What should we bring?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 5, 2007)

Whatever meat you want to grill Saturday night, anything alcoholic you might want to drink.  Sheets/pillowcases (maybe even a pillow).  I'm still working on the complete list - I'll send out an email early that week with the list and directions to the cabin.

I've gotta figure out how to fit four of us, with our stuff and a big cooler, into my XTerra.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Whatever meat you want to grill Saturday night, anything alcoholic you might want to drink.  Sheets/pillowcases (maybe even a pillow).  I'm still working on the complete list - I'll send out an email early that week with the list and directions to the cabin.
> 
> I've gotta figure out how to fit four of us, with our stuff and a big cooler, into my XTerra.




That's what the roof rack is for!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll be taking a little Fall Break vacation trip to Florida next week. I don't expect to post much between now and the 15th. Maybe a little on the weekends, but nothing in between. Take care of Gavril for me. Since your computer will be held hostage until then, I guess I won't miss much.


----------



## mleibrock (Oct 5, 2007)

*lake trip*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Whatever meat you want to grill Saturday night, anything alcoholic you might want to drink.  Sheets/pillowcases (maybe even a pillow).  I'm still working on the complete list - I'll send out an email early that week with the list and directions to the cabin.
> 
> I've gotta figure out how to fit four of us, with our stuff and a big cooler, into my XTerra.




Mike,

I am not sure if I will be driving to J'boro or right to the lake.  I'll call you this weekend and we can hash it all out.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 23, 2007)

Summary is now posted in the in game thread.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm off to the lake to help dad and Gary winterize the trailer, camper, and boats.  I should be home and checking in again tomorrow afternoon/evening.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello . . . is anybody out there?


----------



## Leif (Nov 3, 2007)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Hello . . . is anybody out there?



Just knock if you can hear me.... Is anyone home?
Can you stand up?  Good!

Yeah, nobody here but us chickens, boss!  You might want to post a reminder message about where we were and what we were doing?  It's amazing what I could remember by looking in the IC thread!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry guys, I could have sworn I had posted a response to Cairn days ago. I hope I didn't post it inappropriately to another thread.


----------



## Leif (Nov 12, 2007)

I was looking at the page here about 4e pre-releases, and saw the mention about the product called Elder Evils.  But when I first read that, I would have sworn that it said ELDER ELVIS!! HEHEHE, guess that's the fat one who died on the toilet?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 27, 2007)

I've got a sick child, so other than the time we're out to her doctor's appointment I'll be home all day and should be able to keep up with posting pretty well (she'll likely sleep/lay on the couch watching movies or looking at books most of the day).  A rare opportunity caused by an unfortunate occurrence.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 27, 2007)

I just hope EN World behaves today. It was very frustrating to try to post when I kept getting data base errors. So far so good today. *crosses fingers...realizes it is too damn hard to type that way and knocks on wood...hopes desk is real wood and not some faux oil derivitive...laments that superstition in the 21st century is a bitch*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 7, 2007)

Neurotic,

Here's a very general PDF description of the campaign, with a link to a map of the 'world.'

You should note that when I started the game I was using some pre-generated adventures and had integrated Domhan into a pre-generated world.  I've since switched to an all original campaign, which has caused some changes in place names and terminology.  Shouldn't be confusing for you since you're coming in after the switch, but if you choose to go back and read some of the old thread/posting it'll be a little different.

Rogue's Gallery thread can be found here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=142973


----------



## Leif (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey, Mike, did you get my message about Cairn's character sheet?  Cairn still isn't mentioned in the message where you have the other sheets, last time I checked (yesterday).

And I could use a link to the rogue's gallery thread, too, as well as inclusion therein.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2007)

Leif said:
			
		

> Hey, Mike, did you get my message about Cairn's character sheet?  Cairn still isn't mentioned in the message where you have the other sheets, last time I checked (yesterday).
> 
> And I could use a link to the rogue's gallery thread, too, as well as inclusion therein.




I think you can find him in this post.

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3760104&postcount=3 

It is just the 'Becoming Bairdéir' posts he isn't part of.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 8, 2007)

He is indeed there.  The link for the Rogues Gallery thread is in the post below to Neurotic.


----------



## Leif (Dec 8, 2007)

Yeah, my mistake, sorry guys.  I didn't look all the way back to the beginning of the thread.  Duhhhh


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 11, 2007)

*E-mail*

Mowgli, could you send me an e-mail so we can 'speak' directly, there is some characters I'd like you to see and judge which one would fit into your world the best...

Contact me on s_hajnal.at.hotmail.com (replace .at. with @)

General ideas:
*rune blade* (old AD&D optional class), I'll send you document via mail, basicaly light fighter type with severe limitations on weapons and magic use, but with extra feats and powers in exchange...
[sblock=Description]
In the Great order of the priesthood of Mystra lies a sect of warriors who prowess in battle can rarely be matched by any. These great warriors are Mystra’s answer to the ever-growing misuse of magic and the balance that should be maintained with the use of this power. These great fighters are not only trained in normal combat but are experts of stealth and hiding and are in times diplomats of the will of Mystra. They are the most unique priest to have ever been originated at one time they are judge, jury, and executioner of the usage of magic and if it is being misused, they answer to no one save Mystra herself when she deems it proper for her direct intervention which is rare indeed.
[/sblock]

*stone child mage/sorceror* OR *stone child dwarf* - this would be mineral genasi based, translated in HERO , son of Earth Archon priestess and angel of stone, born in Aronal palace on the plane of mineral, raised in jungle/deep forest on Prime, he is maker of things and researcher of exotic materials (this I tried with JAlexander , but his world does not support dwarves or mages)...GURPS made char

*shadow bound assassin* - long long ago, humans rebelled against bonding and took wrong turn to get their freedom. They are now free from bond, but are bound to shadows of oblivion...GURPS made char

*wild mage* - I'm not sure how magic works in your world and in HERO system in general, this would be human dubbling with lost and forgotten magic of old ones, with accompanied risk. If you accept it, I'd also request you use 1d10000 for wild surge effects   I have file somewhere -- D&D based

*martial artist*, master of 'Soulwind' - fantasy martial art created by me in GURPS rules, never playtested  

*Pale weapon master*, Pale is race in GURPS, think of jedi weapon master for general feel, race is tall, pale and skinny, mind over matter

What about clerics, gods, other planes of existance, magic etc...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 24, 2007)

*Out of Town*

I'll be checking in periodically today until about 4:30 local time, then will be off to internet wasteland until Wednesday night.

Y'all have a great Christmas!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 13, 2008)

Jeremy has some stuff going on right now that's making it impossible for him to find the time to post.  He wanted y'all to know that he's not dropping out, but I'll be taking Cerallos off his hands for a while.


----------



## Leif (Jan 13, 2008)

cool new icon, Mowgli.  What is that in the picture?  Half the time, it looks like some weird fish-thing to me, but I'm never quite sure.  :\


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks!  That is the Salmon of Knowledge, from the Legend of Fionn MacCool (traditional Irish Folklore).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 24, 2008)

*Say Hello To The New Guy*

Y'all say hello to Neurotic (Siniša).  He and his character Cyr Escunar Tóramh are joining us from Croatia.  I'll leave it to you to introduce yourselves w/ whatever info you wish . . .


----------



## Scotley (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome Neurotic, always good to game with you. Cyr looks like a worthy addition to the group. Note that on the character sheet at the top he is listed as Cyl rather than Cyr.


----------



## Leif (Jan 24, 2008)

Good to have you here, Neurotic!  Or I guess I should say Cyr Escunar Tóramh.    My character is Cairn MadSidhe, the Judge of our group.


----------



## mleibrock (Jan 24, 2008)

*Skath*

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 25, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Welcome Neurotic, always good to game with you. Cyr looks like a worthy addition to the group. Note that on the character sheet at the top he is listed as Cyl rather than Cyr.




That's my bad (typo) and will be corrected when I get the full sheet up - good catch, Scotley!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello, faithful players!

I have to apologize for the slow (no) posting over the last couple of days.  Had a meeting with my supervisor at work, and there are some company changes going into place I have to do a lot of thinking about to figure out if it's gonna be bad or good.  Basically I'm obsessing over it to the point I can't think about much else right now.

Bear with me - I promise I'll get back into it shortly!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 29, 2008)

No problem. I was trying to slow my own posting a little as well since Gavril has been in the spotlight lately and I wanted to give the others a chance to shine before Gavril goes for his tryst. 

Workplace change is always unpleasant and in my experience rarely best for the employee. Best advice I can give is take the bull by the horns. Don't sit back and wait to see what happens, usually when changes are in the wind a lot of decisions are being made quickly, and you want to influence those in the way you think things should go. Your needs, ideas and desires will be pretty low on the priority list if you dont' speak up. If you sit on your ass and things don't go the way you want it will be too late. Now is your opportunity to make things happen in your favor.


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, I agree with Scotty about the changes at work.  Often times, Supervisors will sense that change is necessary, but will not have a clear plan for how to make those changes.  A vocal employee can steer the changes his own way, at these times.  Of course, it is also possible that the higher ups already had a clear plan, and a vocal employee with his own ideas can be seen as a fifth wheel in those cases, and dispensed with.  But, you're a smart dude, so you'll be able to sense when you should speak and when you should just roll over and take it like a good little bitch.


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> No problem. I was trying to slow my own posting a little as well since Gavril has been in the spotlight lately and I wanted to give the others a chance to shine before Gavril goes for his tryst.



Don't slow down on my account!  Cairn is perfectly capable of getting a word in edgewise, if he so desires.  But I'm getting major yuks from watching Gavril at the moment!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, they're gonna make some changes to the bonus system (which is based on productivity).  They think they can sugar coat it and get a bunch o' non-technical therapist types to think it's a great idea (over the long haul, of course), but they didn't take into account that some of us had enough basic math way back in high school that we can plug numbers into formulas and grasp that it's a great deal for the company and sucks for the employees . . . now that I've done that my angst is over how much of a fuss to raise, and with whom.

Trying to get caught up on posting now - 

I'll just need some direction from the Awards Críu as to where they're going when they take their leave, and I'll post a response to Cyr as well.


----------



## Leif (Jan 30, 2008)

*Awards Críu*

Cairn is all for us excusing ourselves as rapidly as possible, now that we've accomplished our goal.  Let's am-scray!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 30, 2008)

*Gavril*

The Dandy Swordsman seems equally eager to depart before the lady can change her mind.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 1, 2008)

*Cyr*

Hello, all.

I noticed, Scotly, hard not to when you receive file named CylEsc... 

Well Leif, if you are Judge Dread, I'll be party concience. This guy is a healer with some serious problems with killing. Not with unlawful acts as such (otherwise he wouldn't be caught sneaking into Maor's house )

Now, get your a..es out of there before it's you I need to save instead other way around ...


----------



## Leif (Feb 1, 2008)

Neurotic said:
			
		

> Hello, all.Well Leif, if you are Judge Dread, I'll be party concience. This guy is a healer with some serious problems with killing. Not with unlawful acts as such (otherwise he wouldn't be caught sneaking into Maor's house )



Cairn is really a peaceful fellow at heart.  He just doesn't know his own strength when he starts waving his axes around.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 19, 2008)

Domhani Calendar:

100 Seconds in a Minute, 50 Minutes in an Hour, 20 Hours in a Day, 10 Days in a Week, 4 Weeks in a Month, 8 Months in a Year (making the Domhani year about 6 1/3 days longer than an Earth year).  The date is usually stated as the day of the month followed immediately by the name of the month.

Year starts on Mid-Winter Day, which is also the day of the party at Airgead's each year and the Toast to Absent Friends.  Without reading back through carefully, I'll say that we're two weeks into the first month of the year (21st Céad) unless anyone objects.  I am terrible about keeping up with days/dates, BTW, so if a date is called for I'll usually give a guestimate.

The months of the year are as follows:

Céad
Tabhair
Triú
Ceathrú
Cúigiú
Séú
Seachtú
Deireanach


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2008)

Just a note to let you know that my posting will be impaired for the next few days, due to illness.  I have the dreaded non-specific flu-like bug, but the test for flu was negative.

Leif


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 23, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Just a note to let you know that my posting will be impaired for the next few days, due to illness.  I have the dreaded non-specific flu-like bug, but the test for flu was negative.
> 
> Leif




I think you've got what I've got - been on the couch for 3 days and this is the first time I've felt like even looking, much less posting.  I'll post as I can, but I think it'll be spotty for a few days at least.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 23, 2008)

Neurotic -

I'm not sure if the party has mentioned the state visit or not; if they have, he would know that it is Clún visiting Radharc rather then the other way 'round.


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2008)

[sblock=Mowgli]Seeing as how my "ideas" for my Wizards Academy Game didn't pan out at all, I've re-thought the whole campaign and, hopefully, made it a much more forgiving place for the non-conformist character.  So.... I understand that you've already found a new game for the NAME Pandak Kaswitikan, but if you still need a game for the actual character, I'd welcome him home.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]I'll give it some thought.  The 'new' Pandak is enough like the old that it might feel wierd to play another, but I might be able to come up with another wizardly type that's unconventional enough to frustrate the bejeezus outa you .  Send me a link to the guidelines again and I'll see what I can come up with!  Thanks![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 5, 2008)

By this point I'm assuming no one's going to respond to Neurotic's last batch o' ideas.  I'll get a post up (hopefully) this evening and get things moving again.  Sorry for the stagnation!


----------



## Leif (Mar 5, 2008)

[sblock=Mowgli]Please note that I changed the character creation guidelines pretty extensively after I started recruiting, so you might need to read quite a bit of the recruiting thread to get the full story.  And I've just added an IC post this morning that adds a bit to the story, as well.  (Boy, I sure hope these links work right!)

Recruiting:  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=213892

RG:  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=214604

OOC:  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=214600

IC:  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=214606

[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 6, 2008)

*Ideas*

And here I thought that they are quite good.   

So good, in fact, that nobody has any objections...   

Yeah, right! I hope you all didn't come down with some USA specific flu that I keep hearing about...


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry, Neurotic, I guess I missed your ideas.  Just looked for them now, and didn't see them in this thead.  

BTW, *COUGH* *COUGH* *COUGH*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2008)

So I turned on my laptop last night in preparation for catching up on posts, and much to my surprise the #$%^ thing wouldn't boot - all I got was a curiously bright grayish screen with a bunch of thin vertical lines on it.  Never got to any text to even allow me to boot in safe mode.

As all of my updated information is on that machine (I'm notoriously lazy about regular backups - they come about once every three months or so) I'll be able to post in generalities only for a bit.

What a disgusting development!


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2008)

Damn! That laptop has been a real trial for this game. I am sorry that I've been rather distracted from gaming the last couple of weeks. I'm trying to my head back into the games this weekend.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 9, 2008)

Not a problem for me - I've barely managed to check in every other day.

The laptop has been a trial in all sorts of ways - HP is about to get a nasty letter, I think, along with the promise not to buy another from them (not that they'll care, but I might feel better afterwards . . .)

We're gearing up to finish out a 'bonus' room above the garage, so I've been tied up getting quotes from electricians and heat/air guys, trying to figure out how much wood I'll need for framing, how to build in enough bookshelves to finally provide a home for my books, etc.

If all goes well we'll get it done over Spring Break (17th to 22nd, plus the weekends on each side).

Sometime soon I might be able to afford to get the computer fixed as well . . .


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2008)

You need to get a wiki to keep your notes on. That way you can have them in a nice remote location and access them from any computer. Plus, players with the right skills can hack into it and find out all the secrets early ensuring that the game runs smoothly.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 9, 2008)

*computer*

Mike,

If you pop that Ghost CD in, you might be able to boot, and still keep all you info.  I had  a problem with booting and I did not have to boot from a backup, it read that there were problems with the windows files and repaired them.  Give it a try.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 9, 2008)

No such luck - I'm starting to fear that the problem is hardware related, because of the appearance of the screen and the fact that I never get to the point of typing anything/making any choices.  Or maybe that would be better - it would indicate that my data and setup are still safe.


----------



## mleibrock (Mar 9, 2008)

*computer*

Mike, did you try putting the CD in before booting and do you have the CD set as the first in the boot series?  Can you get to CMOS?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2008)

One quick idea for you to try. It sounds like it could be the monitor or the wires connecting to the monitor. Have you tried plugging in a regular monitor or even a tv if you have the outputs? You might find that you can get the machine to work that way.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 11, 2008)

*Laptop*

By description, I'd say it is hardware. It is either monitor (bad option for laptop) or graphics card (somewhat better). If it is video memory you will have to replace it. You'll probably replace it whatever it is, modern electronics are not really into repairs...


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 11, 2008)

*For DM*

Could you advance the action when you get to posting...I do believe right at this spot we won't need details as much as people reactions so we might continue posting and organizing searches and seducing and kidnapping.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm going to be away from my computer until Saturday evening. NPC Gavril as needed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 12, 2008)

It is indeed hardware, but the laptop is still under warranty.  I'm sending it off for repairs and or replacements.  I'll advance posting ASAP - you are correct about needing general roleplaying stuff.  I'll try to get something up tonight - if not tonight, tomorrow AM for sure.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry - no post this morning.  Had other things going on last night and this AM that kept me from updating.  Truthfully, I hadn't planned for Gavril's seduction of the Maora (or was it the other way 'round?) and I'm having to put some serious thought into how I want to play her part; this conspires with life events that keep me from being able to put said thoughts into place and delays posting.  Don't give up - I know this is a serious momentum breaker but I promise I'll get it going again.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2008)

No worries.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2008)

Once again the party's split - I like this aspect of ENWorld.  This kind of thing would be almost impossible to pull off consistently with a FTF game.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2008)

[sblock=For The Drug Lord   ]Yikes!  I can see I'm going to have to really look at that list . . .     Been putting it off in favor of other things I thought were more essential.  I'll allow the Yupris but probably not at that level of effectiveness (or that cost, for that matter).  That'll teach me to procrastinate![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2008)

[sblock=For The Drug Lord]Yikes!  I can see I'm going to have to really look at that list . . .     Been putting it off in favor of other things I thought were more essential.  I'll allow the Yupris but probably not at that level of effectiveness (or that cost, for that matter).  That'll teach me to procrastinate![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2008)

Who is "the drug lord"?  Although I guess it isn't my business, since it isn't me.

IS IT???


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 26, 2008)

Neurotic referred to Cyr in the IC thread as 'The Drug Lord' - a reference to his expertise with herbal medicines.

Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Neurotic referred to Cyr in the IC thread as 'The Drug Lord' - a reference to his expertise with herbal medicines.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion!



no problem, my bad


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 22, 2008)

Working to figure out exactly what Cyr will be able to determine.  I'll get an IC post up soon . . .


----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2008)

Does anyone know if it's possible to edit the title of a thread that you started?  And, if so, how??


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 26, 2008)

That is a question I have meant to ask as well.  Domhani Ambrethel no longer really fits this thread, as Ambrethel is the name of the HERO published world that I initially used for this game.  I've moved into my own world made from whole cloth, so I'd like to get away from some of the old names I used . . .


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2008)

I believe if you go back and edit the very first post of the thread you can change the contents of the title box and thus the name of the thread.


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> I believe if you go back and edit the very first post of the thread you can change the contents of the title box and thus the name of the thread.



cool!  Thanks!
Yep, works just like you said!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 3, 2008)

I keep thinking I'm about to get too 'heavy handed' with my hints, thus robbing you guys of the satisfaction and enjoyment of figuring it all out.  But possibly I'm being entirely too vague - whether due to the elapsed real time between in-game events or due to my knowledge of the big picture making things more obvious to me than to the players (or maybe a combination of these and other factors).

Regardless, here's a little tidbit that some of you should remember - Deasaigh (already suspected by y'all in the killing of your guard contact) _always_ kept his face covered with a long crimson scarf.  And one of your early foes (two of them, if you count both times you ran across it) was a shadow demon.  So there's one half of the 'opposing forces' from the vision.  I'll leave you to conjecture about the relationship between the two for now, but . . .

There will be more information forthcoming, but I'm gonna try to let things unfold in-game first.  I _will_ go ahead and tell you that my goal is for all (OK, most) of the major events in the game to tie into a comprehensive story-arc, so it's a good bet that _anything_ major seeming that happens will relate somehow.  (On the other hand there is a lot going on, and it's very possible that my poor mortal brain will lose track of some of it - and I've never been a good note maker . . .)


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2008)

I wonder if, perhaps, Deasaigh IS the Shadow Demon?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 7, 2008)

Possibly,  but if he is it's a recent development as he was very much present and fighting for the party in the two encounters they had with the demon.


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2008)

Ok, scratch that idea.  But, it's still possible that he's been "seduced by the dark side" and is their ally now, isn't it?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 7, 2008)

Not only possible, but pretty much a certainty.  In the Queen's Bounty adventure he and Béar were subjected to a mental assault by what they thought was an old god.  Béar survived intact, Deasaigh was corrupted to the service of this thing.  He shot Béar in the stomach, almost killing him, and used Béar's blood on an altar to gain entrance to the chambers housing the being.  The Críu had to choose between saving their mate or chasing after Deasaigh - so Deasaigh got away clean.

They later gained information from the Queen that indicated Deasaigh was actually bonded against his will by one of the BreithRí - the ancient race that created both the Daoine deBith and the Laoch.  It's the Laoch blood that allows this bonding - both a blessing and a curse, as it turns out.  It allowed the Críu to bond with the Queen, but also allowed the enemy to force Deasaigh to bond.

Cyr's vision seems to indicate that the shadow demon encountered by the Críu at the Wickshine's Last Inn and at the mansion hidden in the jungle is in fact the 'old god' encountered in the copper mines, though how that could be true is anyone's guess right now since the 'god' was thoroughly imprisoned and supposedly asleep before Deasaigh let him out.

Feel free to have Cairn put this together IC - as I said, after two years living cheek by jowl with the rest of the Críu and the intensity of Bairdéir training you guys probably have very few secrets left . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 5, 2008)

Neither Jeremy nor Bill will be rejoining us in the foreseeable future, though both have asked that I not kill their characters in case they get to a point in their lives where they can play again (we'll see) and both have said that they'd like to join us for any future retreats at the Lake. (They're more than welcome, as are any current or past 'Críu members').


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, shoot!  I'll miss Jeremy and Bill!  But they gotta do what they gots to do, I guess.  And as far as Cairn putting the stuff together IC, well, that will kinda depend on how Leif's memory works, which is oftentimes spotty at best.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2008)

So that just leaves Gavril, Cyr, the judge and Dillis? Will you npc the others or should we send them on a seperate mission?


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> So that just leaves Gavril, Cyr, the judge and Dillis? Will you npc the others or should we send them on a seperate mission?



Either you're forgetting Skath, or I missed something.


----------



## mleibrock (Jun 5, 2008)

*Skath*

I'm still here and playing Skath, though I will be out of town the rest of the day and all of tomorrow.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry, guess I didn't see the little guy up there behind Gavril's hat.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 6, 2008)

Cerallos is gone with Amhran to inform the Queen of the findings up through a couple of nights ago.  Béar is still with you - I'll NPC him until I get tired of keeping up with it, then we'll find something else for him to do.  I suspect you'll be running into each of them occasionally . . .


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 10, 2008)

My apologies to all - I was very rushed with my last IC post and didn't include all details.  Skáth and your opponents will act on Phase 03, and the balance of the Críu will act on Phase 04.  Once I post for the baddies Gavril and Cairn may wish to change their actions, but this will not necessarily be the case.  You can let me know when I post the call for Phase 04.  I should get something up tonight, or tomorrow early A.M. latest . . .


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2008)

FYI:  I'll be out of town and unable to post from this Sunday evening until Tuesday night.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 3, 2008)

Mowgli is off to the lake and will be without internet access until Sunday afternoon. That is all, carry on.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 21, 2008)

*map problem*

Mike, when I tried to open the map, it would not, the error message said it had errors, would you be able to check that?  Also can you describe the creatures we see, that might help our creativeness.


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2008)

*map*

The map was opening for me, but it was coming up very, very, very, very SLLLLLOWLYYYY!  I gave up on it before it fully loaded, in fact.


----------



## mleibrock (Aug 21, 2008)

*crappy server*

I hate the new En World, it is so slow!!!

I think the map is too large, here is what I am seeing:


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2008)

The map is a large .jpg file and will likely load slowly.   I made it at a high resolution so you could zoom in and get details.  I'll try reducing the resolution some this afternoon and see if that helps.  I'll also post descriptions of what you see, though the pics on the map are good (if I can get the balance between resolution and load speed right you'll be able to see them.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2008)

OK, I cut the resolution in half - the .jpg is now 1/3 of it's original size and is still quite 'zoomable.'  I'll get it posted this afternoon after I get home from work, along with a description of the critters.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 21, 2008)

Picture is now posted at the reduced file size - I just changed it out, so it's in the original post.

We're in post segment 12 just prior to the battle at this point, so reasonable actions will be allowed (such as Cairn arming himself).  

BTW, is he using the big ol' axe or his two smaller ones?  Big = More damage if he hits, smaller = two chances to hit plus improved Defensive Combat Value (pretty much like D&D).

Y'all let me know if the new/improved pic works better, please.


----------



## Leif (Aug 22, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Much as he would like to cleave the foe with the big axe, he will think better of it, and use the twin axes.  Ooops, guess this should have been in the IC thread... :">


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 23, 2008)

*Invisible Castle*

It appears that Invisible Castle is (at least temporarily) offline.  Guess for now I'll have to trust you to make your die rolls in RL and just post the results . . .


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2008)

Check you email Mowgli.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 29, 2008)

I'll be at the lake and out of touch from this afternoon through sometime Monday.  Y'all have a great weekend!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 18, 2008)

*About Healing*

Remember that I've put some specific restrictions on healing - I've toyed with this in the past but couldn't keep track.  I've got a system in place now to do so.  Here's how the restriction works:

Each healer may heal any given wound only once.  Any further attempts at magical healing (by other healers) must exceed the result of the first attempt to have any effect, and the amount healed by the second (third, etc.) attempts will only be the difference between that attempt and the highest previous result.  For example:

Skáth takes it on himself to heal Cairn's 5 point chest wound.  He does his prep, attempts a 5 dice heal (reasoning that on average he'll get 1 BODY healed per die).  He rolls a 1,1,3,4,5 - healing only 3 points of Cairn's wound.  He can still work on Cairn's leg wound, but he's done with the chest, and Cairn will have to wait for that wound to finish healing naturally unless someone else wishes to try to heal it magically.

Cyr decides to make that attempt.  He decides to go for broke and devote all five dice to the attempt as well, and rolls a 1,2,3,3,5 - healing 4 points of BODY.  Cairn's chest wound is healed for one more point of BODY (Cyr's result bettered Skáth's by one point).  There are no other magical healers in the group, so Cairn will likely carry a minor wound until he can get back to Tearmann and rest properly to allow it to heal.


----------



## Leif (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok, I didn't follow that very much at all.  Is Cairn really able to heal, or was that just for the purposes of the example?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 18, 2008)

How does Gavril's surgical skill fit into the healing process?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2008)

Leif said:


> Ok, I didn't follow that very much at all.  Is Cairn really able to heal, or was that just for the purposes of the example?




In the example, Skáth and Cyr are healing Cairn magically.  Other than that, Cairn's only recourse would be to allow natural healing over time.  The care of a healer would increase the rate.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2008)

Scotley said:


> How does Gavril's surgical skill fit into the healing process?




Actually, Gavril's surgical skills would be very helpful in stopping bleeding - especially in cases such as Dílis' leg - and he probably sews a neat enough stitch to minimize scarring (with a good enough roll, at least).  The healing skill in HERO works much like in D&D - stopping bleeding, stabilizing, etc.  Additionally, healing powers often take 'Requires a Skill Roll' as a limitation, and Healing Skill is the obvious choice for this.  Healing Skill is also sometimes used as a complimentary skill for the healing power - a high roll can reduce the target number for the Power roll.


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

OOC:  So, basically, then, Cairn is pretty busted up at the moment, and will be for quite a long time?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2008)

*Cairn's Condition*

He is pretty messed up, yeah.  And wounds take a long time to heal naturally - he'll get his RECovery score in BODY points back per month of 'taking it easy.'  Taking it easy would be something like light teaching duties back as the _Coláiste Oiliúna Bairdéir_, the College of Warders, back in Tearmann.  This rate of recovery can be adjusted up or down slightly by conditions (under the care of a healer, unsanitary conditions, the usual).  It is cut in half by participation in normal Bairdéir duties.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2008)

MikeL asked about the re-rolling of failed or poor skill rolls. His supernatural healing ability is enhanced by the proper examination and binding of wounds prior to the use of his power.

Failed rolls may be re-rolled after conditions change to provide additional bonuses to the roll (the use of Character Points to buy more skill levels, taking more time, etc.)

In the case of examining/binding/preping wounds, I'll rule as follows:

In cases where the result is obvious (such as failing the skill roll to bind Dílis' wounds - it would be obvious that she continued to bleed) you may make another attempt immediately but you must take additional time to improve the chances of success (a full turn or more must be used in the attempt, rather than the typical ½ Phase or Full Phase).

In cases of a success that is not as good as you would like, you must wait at least a full day (if not more) to determine the effectiveness of your initial binding.  (If the bleeding stops and her condition stabilizes, it won't be immediately obvious that Dílis is not recovering as well as you'd like).  In fact, I'd say that the more succesful your first attempt is, the more time you'd have to wait to determine that you could have done better.

It seems to me that this preserves the internal logic of the skill while still maintaining balance - it prevents numerous re-rolls simply for the purpose of maximizing the bonus to the target number of the power use.

Any comments/discussion?  Does this seem fair to everyone?


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 19, 2008)

*Healing*

Fair enough.

I rolled two EGO rolls and now I see that there can be no two attempts. Can we substitute second roll as preparatory Healing check so that he can improve his chances (as Skath does) and to make 10 valid target number?

If not, Cairn is out of luck, Cyr cannot heal big wound today.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2008)

So if I understand things correctly, it would make sense for Gavril to do what he could for wounds first--especially ones that are bleeding--and then let the magical healers do their thing? Or are they doing the same thing he would first and then applying the magic?


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 19, 2008)

*Healing*



Scotley said:


> So if I understand things correctly, it would make sense for Gavril to do what he could for wounds first--especially ones that are bleeding--and then let the magical healers do their thing? Or are they doing the same thing he would first and then applying the magic?




OOC- Scott, I think this is a very good idea!


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2008)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

A fair and equitable ruling on the use of the healing skill.  

Guess I should have read the IC thread first, before I posted this.  Actually, I thought I was in the IC thread.  Ooops!


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 19, 2008)

*healing*

Leif, I will give some Cairn some help when next I am able.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2008)

Cyr can't heal Cairn's big wound today - Skáth can still attempt it.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2008)

In that case Gavril will try and do what he can first.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2008)

Man, so many of us being active and posting on the same day is really making me yearn for a face to face game.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2008)

My initial thought was that part of the bonus to the use of a power comes from the examination of the wound by the user of the healing power - greater understanding of the course of the wound, the exact damage caused, etc.  This still makes sense to me logically, so we'll do it like this:

Let's say Skáth will attempt to use his healing power to supernaturally heal Dílis' leg.  His prep/examination Healing Skill check is the one that will modify his check for use of the power.  However, Cyr and Gavril can 'consult' on the case by making a Healing Skill check of their own, and each 2 points under the target number they roll will give a +1 bonus to Skáth's target number when he examines/binds the wound.  Subsequently, for every 2 points Skáth rolls under his own target number for the check, his target number for his Power roll gets a +1 bonus.  Clear as mud?

I'll allow the same deal for Cyr's healing skill/power use, with the reasoning that his examination of the wound takes out a bit of the unknown, thus taking a bit of the edge off his dread and improving his odds on his EGO check.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 19, 2008)

*Healing*



Mowgli said:


> My initial thought was that part of the bonus to the use of a power comes from the examination of the wound by the user of the healing power - greater understanding of the course of the wound, the exact damage caused, etc.  This still makes sense to me logically, so we'll do it like this:
> 
> Let's say Skáth will attempt to use his healing power to supernaturally heal Dílis' leg.  His prep/examination Healing Skill check is the one that will modify his check for use of the power.  However, Cyr and Gavril can 'consult' on the case by making a Healing Skill check of their own, and each 2 points under the target number they roll will give a +1 bonus to Skáth's target number when he examines/binds the wound.  Subsequently, for every 2 points Skáth rolls under his own target number for the check, his target number for his Power roll gets a +1 bonus.  Clear as mud?
> 
> I'll allow the same deal for Cyr's healing skill/power use, with the reasoning that his examination of the wound takes out a bit of the unknown, thus taking a bit of the edge off his dread and improving his odds on his EGO check.




Mike, 

So Gavril and Cyr would have to examine first right cause I have to determine how many die I am going to devote before I ever roll my check and if I do not know how many successes they have, it won't help me determine much.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2008)

Their healing skill checks augment your examination/binding check, not your power check.  Gotta go to a b-day party - if that (short) answer didn't clear it up let me know and I'll post a longer explanation when I get back.


----------



## mleibrock (Sep 19, 2008)

*healing*



Mowgli said:


> Their healing skill checks augment your examination/binding check, not your power check.  Gotta go to a b-day party - if that (short) answer didn't clear it up let me know and I'll post a longer explanation when I get back.




I thought the healin skill roll served as both non magical healing (for binding and such) and for the power check am I mistaken?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 20, 2008)

You use the same skill, but they are separate checks.  The first is for basic paramedic/doctor type services - evaluation, diagnosis, binding, stabilization, etc.  Non-magic stuff.  It is technically not necessary, but a good success will make your roll to do the magical healing a bit easier.

The magic healing then requires a separate Healing skill check to see if it works.  If it does, you then roll the number of dice you want (up to five for you) to see how many points you heal.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 27, 2008)

Headed to the lake this morning - be back sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 10, 2008)

Headed off to internet deadzone for the weekend.  Back sometime Sunday.


----------



## Leif (Oct 21, 2008)

Did you run into Stephen King while you were there? hehe


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry for the delays . . . I'm having trouble getting my head into this one right now with all the other stuff going on gaming and otherwise.  I WILL get back to it soon, I promise!  Hang in there!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm going to be out of touch for a few days.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2008)

*My Deepest, Most Sincere Heartfelt Apologies*

Hello loyal Bairdéir!

I feel compelled to offer my sincere apologies for the game's dead stop. I seem to have lost my way . . . I don't have the clear vision I once had of the direction for the game or my ultimate aim.  I don't know if this is due to the long run we've had, the changes in the group (loss of four of the original 6 players and the addition of two), or just that my overall story arc is to complicated/involved to keep track of over the long haul.

However, I want you all to know that I remain committed to this campaign and have no intention of dropping it (at least until all of my players get so frustrated with me and run for the hills . . .).

I do have a lot of irons in the fire right now - both things I need to do and things I want to do.  I've made arrangements to drop one of the games in which I'm playing which should help some. 

I'm revisiting old notes, NPCs, and ideas to try to reestablish my 'connection' to the game and get my old enthusiasm back.  I ask for your patience while I work this out - we will be back 'online' as long as you guys want to continue the game.


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2008)

No, sweat, Mr. GM!  I can really relate to how you feel.  And, just as JA is now back, perhaps a short break will re-energize your creativity.  I'll wait!


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 14, 2008)

*New Year resolution*

We can wait until you make the resolution to continue 

"There comes a time ..." 
sincerely yours B. Franklin


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 24, 2008)

*Holiday Greetings*

Merry Christmass!


----------



## Leif (Dec 24, 2008)

Feliz Navidad to all!!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 27, 2008)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Leif (Jan 13, 2009)

What gives, GM Mowgli??  This thread has a layer of dust on it several inches thick!
You've had almost 2.5 months to 'find your way.'  Maybe you need to flip your map around? hehe.  You alone know what you need, and you alone can guide us home.  Just let me know if I can do anything to help, ok?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2009)

*OK, I'm tired of waiting on y'all! (Just kidding, of course!)*

I thank you all for your patience with this HUGE wait.

Please add 5 character points to your character sheets, plus 2 for the frustration of waiting for your slow old GM to get his act together.  Spend or save them as you wish.  If you have ideas about what you want to do with them but aren't sure how to make those ideas happen with the HERO rules, let me know and I'll help out.

I should be able to get a post up in the IC thread soon regarding a summary of the way the last adventure played out (you guys were done with everything but getting Clún back to the Queen) and a description of your current circumstances.


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2009)

A post!  A post!  And not just any old post, but A NEW POST!  In Mowgli's thread, no less!  

Hey, wait a minute, isn't this one of the Seven Signs of the Apocalypse?

BTW, thanks for the 7 character pts.  I, of course, have no idea what to do with them, what they are good for, or how many may be required for something that I want for Cairn.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2009)

CPs are the HERO equivalent of Exp Pts.  They work a little more directly than in D&D - you use them to buy pretty much everything except mundane equipment.  I think most of you have maxed out your ability scores under the guidelines I originally set up, so that leaves buying new or improving old skills (usually at a cost of 3CP for the first point of a new skill and 2CP to improve that skill one point - but there are plenty of exceptions to this) or buying new powers or special abilities.

Pretty much anything cool you'd like to see your character do could conceivably be built with this system - I've not found anything yet I couldn't make using a combination of skills or powers, limitations, advantages and special effects.  Skath's shadowy cloak that serves as both wings and armor as well as Gavril's ability to flick blood from the blade of his weapon into his opponents eyes are two examples.  Of course you've got to have enough points to make the purchase, so the really good stuff requires that you save for a while.

My primary request when considering abilities is that you stick close to your character conception.  While it is certainly possible to use these rules to have 'Judge Dredd' suddenly sprout wings and fly, it wouldn't make much sense character or story wise.  One possibility that comes to mind is an expansion of his magic resistance - either making it a dampening effect he can use against others or a protective effect he can extend to his allies.  But certainly don't restrict yourself to this suggestion (unless you just really like it).


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2009)

*Cairn MacSidhe*

Actually, I do really like it!  'Bout how many of them thar CPs to you figger it would take to amp up Cairn's resistance, a little, so that, say, he would, himself, be resitant to a greater degree?  He'd also like some more training with his axes, possibly learning how to inflict non-lethal blows with them, so that he doesn't leave a trail of corpses behind him.  Plus, hopefully, these two things will leave a bit over so that I can also save the leftovers for something really monumental one of these days!


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 20, 2009)

*Welcome back*

I've already spent my points, I just need to browse through that brainstorm we had while creating Cyr. I believe, reducing time for armor spell, getting darkshield for Gler, increasing healing skill, getting hypnotism and several other 'minor' items will be more then enough so that Cyr will be left pointless again


----------



## Scotley (Jan 21, 2009)

It may be the weekend before I can take the time to properly decide where to go with this. Maybe just some more combat skill. Seems like Gavril is getting his ass kicked more than he should, so perhaps some points of defense are in order. Glad to see you back in business.


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2009)

Likewise, I'm glad to see you active here again!  

I really want to find out more about what's available before I commit to spending very many of Cairn's CP's (or whatever they're called).  I have a feeling that my 'eyes' are going to be bigger than my 'stomach,' but I also don't want to leave some goodies on the table!  We need to talk about what all is available and how Cairn's present strengths/weaknesses relate to the smorgasboard of character development.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank y'all for the kind words!

Feel free to browse, peruse, etc. to your hearts content.  I'm active, but not in a hurry so there's no pressure (I'm no 20 post/day person for sure).

As to what to choose - feel free to focus on things that will make your characters even cooler than they already are.  One of the things I'd like to do is take 'survivability' out of the equation.  It's not that I *wont* kill a character - I want you to have that feeling that your characters are always challenged and pushed to the edge - but if you'll notice, no one's died yet . . .  In fact, no one's come all that close.

The fights are long, but y'all have been kicking some pretty serious tail so far.

As to Judge Dredd's bloody trail . . . the best way to do non-lethal damage is to pick up a club, staff, or some other 'normal' damage weapon, or better yet use your fists instead of a weapon.  This system was originally developed as a super hero game (where almost every fight is fisticuffs) and the unarmed combat system is considerably beefier than in D20 games.


----------



## Leif (Jan 22, 2009)

*non-lethal damage*

Seems like an obvious solution, now doesn't it?  Why didn't I think of that?  Looks like Cairn needs to get himself some brass knuckles, maybe?

And another way that I'd like for him to improve (now if possible, and for sure in the future) is by developing his skill at unarmed combat, wrestling, judo, that sort of thing, so that he can take someone down and subdue them in a non-lethal way.

OOC:  And what's _wrong_ with putting up 20 posts per day, anyway?


----------

